# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  توضیحات جمع و جور ثبت نام کنکور 94 + سوال دارید نظرات بپرسید

## hamed2357

*دریافت دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۴*


با سلام کنکوری های عزیز
ثبت نام شروع شد و تا ۲۸ بهمن ادامه داره و با تمدید تا ۱ اسفند تضمینش با من [IMG]http://************/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif[/IMG]




هدف من خلاصه گویی هست و توضیحات مفصل  در سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی www.sanjesh.org هست.

۱ چک کردن نمرات نهایی سال سوم برید اینجا  dipcode.medu.ir  باید سه چیز رو آماده کنید. شماره دانش آموزی و تاریخ تولد و کد منطقه .
برای یافتن سوابق تحصیلی خود باید از کد منطقه و کد دانش آموزی و تاریخ تولد مندرج در گواهی نامه یا کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی دوره سه ساله متوسطه خود استفاده نمایند.
وقتی نمرات رو دیدید، اگر درست بود تایید کنید و یک کد برای ثبت نام به شما میده.

۲ تهیه کارت ثبت نام : بریدepay.sanjesh.org/payment/   برای ثبت نام باید یه کارت ۱۵۰۰۰ تومانی بگیری. اگر خواستید غیر از ریاضی یا تجربی یا انسانی، هنر یا زبان یا هردو را شرکت کنید برای هرکدوم یه کارت ۱۵۰۰۰ جدا بگیرید. در ضمن اگرمیخواهید دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی و پیام نوربرید یه کارت علاقه‌مندی ۸۰۰۰ تومانی حتماً بگیرید. این کارت رو حتما تهیه کنید که بعدا پشیمون میشین اگه نگیرین! راستی هرجا کدپیگیری رهگیری و خلاصه هرکدی داد یادداشت کنید یجا [IMG]http://************/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif[/IMG]

۳٫  عکس با فرمتjpg  با حداکثر حجم  ۷۰KB اسکن کنید. حواست به فرمت و حجم عکس باشه چون موقع ثبت نام به مشکل میخوری. نرم افزارهست تو اینترنت برای ویرایش حجم و فرمت.
فقط اسکن همین عکس کافی هست. و اسکن کارت ملی یا شناسنامه را نیازی ندارید. فقط خود شناسنامه و کارت ملی را همراه داشته باشید بعضی عدد باید از روش وارد بشه!
۴٫ حالا میتونید ثبت نام را شروع کنید.

لینک ثبت نام 
از سمت راست صفحه ای که باز شد، دونه دونه هر کد را استخراج کنید. رو برگه یادداشت کنید.یعنی اینا
[IMG]http://edu.************/wp-content/uploads/infosanj.jpg[/IMG]


کد منطقه آموزش و پرورش :نام شهری که درس خوندید را بزنکد دیپلم : اسم دیپلم را بزن (ریاضی،تجربی …)کد محل اشتغال: فکرنکنم شاغل باشید [IMG]http://************/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif[/IMG]کد استان : مشخصهکد بخش : مشخصهکد پیگیری اتباع غیر ایرانی : اگر خارجی باشید

سپس پایین برید تایید و گام بعدی

سریال شناسنامه اون عدد و حروف افقی توی شناسنامه هست.

اگر منطقه ۱یا۲یا ۳ هستید، داوطلب سهمیه مناطق هستید و اگر سهمیه خاص هستید اون را بزنید.

۵٫ ترجیحا خودتان ثبت نام کنید و یک نفر هم به عنوان دستیار کنارتون کمک خلبان باشه [IMG]http://************/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif[/IMG]

۶٫ در پایان ثبت نام میگه آقا یا خانوم اطلاعاتت اینه قبولش داری؟خوب بخونش و اگه نیاز به ویرایش داره گام قبلی برو وگرنه گام بعدی و تایید را بزن
نگران نباش مثلا اگه امروز ثبت نام کردی تا پایان مهلت ثبت نام فرصت ویرایش داری!
بعدش که تایید زدی به شما شماره پرونده و رهگیری میده این ها را حتما حتما یادداشت کن-عکس بگیر از صفحه-پرینتش کن و..دوسه جا بنویسش که اینها نباشن هیچ میشی
باید صبر کنی تا هنگام توزیع کارت ورود به جلسه که اینا لازمت میشه
*سوال :**ببخشید من  سال سومی هستم . ایا می توانم در کنکور ۹۴ ثبت نام کنم  ؟**جواب:بدون داشتن نمرات نهایی سوم نمیشه کنکور داد.*————————————————  ————————————————  ————————————————  ——-
*سوال:**شناسنامه را عوض کردم سریال حدید را بزنم یا قدیم؟**جواب: جدید*————————————————  ————————————————  ————————————————  ——-
*سوال:**آیا نوشتن معدل پیش الزامی است؟**جواب:  اگر دارید بهتر است نوشته شود.*————————————————  ————————————————  ————————————————  ——-
*سوال:**کد سوابق تحصیلی را پارسال نیز گرفتم امسال نیز با همان میشه؟**جواب: بهتر است امسال نیز بگیرید ممکن است تغییر کرده باشد.*————————————————  ————————————————  ————————————————  ——-
*سوال:**انصراف تا حداکثر ۳۰ بهمن برای همه ی دانشجویان هست؟*جواب : فقط برای دانشجویان روزانه هست و دانشجویان شبانه،آزاد،پیام نور،غیرانتفاعی و.. الان نیازی نیست و بعد قبولی هم میتونن.
————————————————  ————————————————  ————————————————  ——-
*سوال :**فرم شماره ۲ اجباریه؟**جواب : بله گفته پرکنید ولی نزد خود نگه دارید. بعد اعلام نتایج هم میشه فکرکنم. زیاد مهم نیست*————————————————  ————————————————  ————————————————  ——-
*سوال :**اگه وسط ثبت نام اینتر نت قطع بشه چه خاکی سرمون بریزیم؟؟؟**جواب: گفته تا وقتی کد رهگیری رو نگرفتین ثبت نام نشدید.پس دوباره از اول شروع کنید.*————————————————  ————————————————  ————————————————  ——-

موفق باشید.
مهندس حامد دلیجه ۱۹ بهمن ۹۳
ریاضی 100 : www.************

*هرگونه سوالی داشتید در  نظرات بپرسید.

**لطفا قبل از پرسش سوال نظرات و پاسخ های دیگردوستان را مطالعه فرمایید*

----------


## Takfir

یک سوال! مهندس این فرم آخر راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور چیه؟؟؟ اونو باید به کی بدیم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> یک سوال! مهندس این فرم آخر راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور چیه؟؟؟ اونو باید به کی بدیم؟


لطفا شماره صفحه را بگو از اینجا
در کل همین کارایی که من گفتم را انجام بدین ثبت نام میشین و اضافه کاری نداره زیاد.
درضمن عکسی که قرار میدین احتمال زیاد عکس کارت دانشجویی شما میشه بعدا 
عکس کارت وروبه جلسه میشه
و عکش روی دفترچه : میدونید دیگه هر شخصی روی دفترچه کنکورش عکسش زده میشه

----------


## Takfir

خودِ نامردشه!

----------


## hamed2357

جهت تمرین هست  :Yahoo (1): 
به کسی نباید بدین
منظورش اینه هنگام ثبت نام با همچین فرم هایی مواجه میشی

----------


## vahid75

مهندس یه سوال فنی
من چشمام ناجور ضعیفه نمره 12 جفتش با هم 24
دفترچه گفته باید یه فرم بگیری بفرستی قبول
 ولی سر جلسه چیکارا میکنن مثلا دفترچه با فونت بزرگتر یا مثلا شاید وقت بیشتر کلا چی نصیب آدم میشه؟

----------


## venoos

> مهندس یه سوال فنی
> من چشمام ناجور ضعیفه نمره 12 جفتش با هم 24
> دفترچه گفته باید یه فرم بگیری بفرستی قبول
>  ولی سر جلسه چیکارا میکنن مثلا دفترچه با فونت بزرگتر یا مثلا شاید وقت بیشتر کلا چی نصیب آدم میشه؟


فک کنم سهمیه داشته باشی شما

----------


## enrique1376

آقا من یه سوتی بد دادم بد جور دلشوره گرفتم
تو تجربی ثبت نام کردم بند 44 رو تیک نزدم
رفتم دوباره تو زبان ثبت نام کردم
حالا میتونم زبان شرکت کنم؟
بدبخت شدم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس یه سوال فنی
> من چشمام ناجور ضعیفه نمره 12 جفتش با هم 24
> دفترچه گفته باید یه فرم بگیری بفرستی قبول
>  ولی سر جلسه چیکارا میکنن مثلا دفترچه با فونت بزرگتر یا مثلا شاید وقت بیشتر کلا چی نصیب آدم میشه؟


زمان بیشتر که فکرش را نکن.
فونت بزرگتر شاید! مگه عینک نداری؟ خب دفترچه را بزرگ میکنه دیگه

----------


## venoos

> آقا من یه سوتی بد دادم بد جور دلشوره گرفتم
> تو تجربی ثبت نام کردم بند 44 رو تیک نزدم
> رفتم دوباره تو زبان ثبت نام کردم
> حالا میتونم زبان شرکت کنم؟
> بدبخت شدم؟


امکان ویرایشش که هست
اصلا نگران نباش

----------


## vahid75

نه بابا عینکم دوربینه مجبورم در بیارم عینکو اصن سردر د میشم افتضاح

----------


## enrique1376

> امکان ویرایشش که هست
> اصلا نگران نباش


نه بحث ویرایش نیست من دوبار ثبت نام کردم.
تخلف نیست؟

----------


## venoos

> نه بحث ویرایش نیست من دوبار ثبت نام کردم.
> تخلف نیست؟


وا مگه میشه

----------


## hamed2357

> نه بابا عینکم دوربینه مجبورم در بیارم عینکو اصن سردر د میشم افتضاح


برید با یک چشم پزشک مطرح کنید مساله را
بگو کنکور دارم یک عینک مناسب بده که زمان کنکور مشکلی پیش نیاد
سنجش فکر نمیکنم کمکی بکنه از لحاظ سایز دفترچه یا زمان کنکور یا...

----------


## enrique1376

> وا مگه میشه


آره دیگه یه بار تو گرو تجربی یه بار گروه زبان

----------


## venoos

مگه جدا تجربیو زبانو ثبت نام نکردی؟
فک نمیکنم مشکلی داشته باشه
برو با رمز و ... که تجربی رو ثبت نام کردی وارد شو ببین میشه ویرایشش کرد زبانو اونجا تیک بزن ببین چی میشه

----------


## enrique1376

> مگه جدا تجربیو زبانو ثبت نام نکردی؟
> فک نمیکنم مشکلی داشته باشه
> برو با رمز و ... که تجربی رو ثبت نام کردی وارد شو ببین میشه ویرایشش کرد زبانو اونجا تیک بزن ببین چی میشه


تیک میزنم ولی میگه دوبازه باید کارت اعتباری بخری
حالا اومدیم و خریدم و ثبت نام هم کردم حالا اینجوری اسمم دوبار تو زبان ثبت میشه

----------


## hamed2357

> تیک میزنم ولی میگه دوبازه باید کارت اعتباری بخری
> حالا اومدیم و خریدم و ثبت نام هم کردم حالا اینجوری اسمم دوبار تو زبان ثبت میشه


اشکالی نداره
فوقش اطلاعات یکی را الکی بزن با ویرایش
محمدعلی با شناسنامه +4584919

----------


## venoos

> تیک میزنم ولی میگه دوبازه باید کارت اعتباری بخری
> حالا اومدیم و خریدم و ثبت نام هم کردم حالا اینجوری اسمم دوبار تو زبان ثبت میشه


نخر دوباره
زنگ بزن سازمان سنجش برات درستش میکنن

----------


## johnosa1995

من معدل پيش دانشگاهيمو وارد نكردم  اشكال نداره؟

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> آقا من یه سوتی بد دادم بد جور دلشوره گرفتم
> تو تجربی ثبت نام کردم بند 44 رو تیک نزدم
> رفتم دوباره تو زبان ثبت نام کردم
> حالا میتونم زبان شرکت کنم؟
> بدبخت شدم؟

----------


## saba joon

استرس منوفراگرفت :Yahoo (101):

----------


## masudr

برای دانشگاه فرهینگیان باید چکار کرد ؟؟ جای واسی ثبت نام نداره ؟

----------


## Keiv4n

دوستان، شما هم مثل من استرس دارید؟ من آدم ریلکسی هستم ولی واقعاً استرس گرفتم!

 :Yahoo (2):

----------


## enrique1376

> 


بله یکی از دوستام هم اینو بهم گفت ولی بنده مبگم یک موقع مشکل پیش نیادچون الان اسم من به طور جدا تو گروه زبان ثبت شده.
خود سازمان سنجش پیگیری میکنهیا کارم ساختس؟

----------


## emad9574

من فارغ التحصیلم (پارسال پیش بودم . متولد نیمه 2 سال 

74 ) ..... واسه بند 27 که مربوط به کد نظام وظیفه هست کدوم کد 

رو باید وارد کنم  کد 3یا 6 یا 8 یا 9 یا .... کودومو باید وارد کنم ؟......  واقعا گیج شدم !

معدل پیش رو چی حتما باید وارد کنم .... یعنی اگه وارد نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد ؟

----------


## johnosa1995

> من فارغ التحصیلم (پارسال پیش بودم . متولد نیمه 2 سال 
> 
> 74 ) ..... واسه بند 27 که مربوط به کد نظام وظیفه هست کدوم کد 
> 
> رو باید وارد کنم  کد 3یا 6 یا 8 یا 9 کودومو ؟......  واقعا گیج شدم !


فك كنم٦

----------


## TeacherBahrami

> بله یکی از دوستام هم اینو بهم گفت ولی بنده مبگم یک موقع مشکل پیش نیادچون الان اسم من به طور جدا تو گروه زبان ثبت شده.
> خود سازمان سنجش پیگیری میکنهیا کارم ساختس؟


شما برو سایت سنجش ، صفحه ی اصلی ، بالای سایت ، سمت چپ . نوشته " ورود به سیستم پاسخگویی " ، اونجا سوالت رو دقیق مطرح کن، خیلی زود جواب میدن بهت
اینم لینکش : سیستم ارسال درخواست

----------


## h.rfn

دوستان کد نظام وظیفه بر منی که سال 93 (امسال ) فارغ التحصیل شدم هفت هستش دیگه ؟

----------


## ali493

من شناسنامم رو عوض کردم بعد شماره سریال شناسنامم عوض شد الان شماره سریالی که تایید کردم شماره سریال شناسنامه قبلیمه  چون دفتر دارمون شماره سریال رو برام تو سیستم تغییر نداد 
حالا موندم کدوم شماره سریال رو باید وارد کنم؟؟
اصلا مشکلی برام پیش میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

پی نوشت(شماره سریال همونه که مثلا  الف 12 هستش)

----------


## johnosa1995

> دوستان کد نظام وظیفه بر منی که سال 93 (امسال ) فارغ التحصیل شدم هفت هستش دیگه ؟


داوطلب ازادي؟

----------


## Lara27

> بله یکی از دوستام هم اینو بهم گفت ولی بنده مبگم یک موقع مشکل پیش نیادچون الان اسم من به طور جدا تو گروه زبان ثبت شده.
> خود سازمان سنجش پیگیری میکنهیا کارم ساختس؟


کارت ساختس یعنی چی؟ :Yahoo (39): مگه جرم کردی؟
از این اشتباهات پیش میاد

----------


## mahdyar_Rouzegar

دوستان موقع ثبت نام جایی برای انتخاب دانشگاه فرهنگیان نبود ! خوب الان چطوری هست ؟

----------


## Tinker Bell

> مهندس یه سوال فنی
> من چشمام ناجور ضعیفه نمره 12 جفتش با هم 24
> دفترچه گفته باید یه فرم بگیری بفرستی قبول
>  ولی سر جلسه چیکارا میکنن مثلا دفترچه با فونت بزرگتر یا مثلا شاید وقت بیشتر کلا چی نصیب آدم میشه؟


اگه برین بهزیستی ممکنه بتونی به عنوان منطقه 3 کنکور شرکت کنی!البته اگه 3 نباشی خودت  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## MahMoUoD

دوستان من امسال پیش دانشگاهی هستم. کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه رو 5 باید بزنم یا 7 ؟!

----------


## johnosa1995

> دوستان من امسال پیش دانشگاهی هستم. کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه رو 5 باید بزنم یا 7 ؟!


عمو تو كه داوطلب ازاد نيستي بايد٥بزني

----------


## bronco6336

دوستان این فرم شماره 2 قضیه اش چیه؟ / ورود معدل 4  الزامی ه؟

----------


## mona27

من سال 83 ديپلم گرفتم قضيه ي اين فرم شماره 2 رو چكار كنم ببرم مدرسه 10 سال پيشم يا مدرسه پيش دانشگاهيم؟

----------


## doctor Hastii

> دوستان، شما هم مثل من استرس دارید؟ من آدم ریلکسی هستم ولی واقعاً استرس گرفتم!


منم دارم از استرس می میرم ولی سعی میکنم در ظاهر خودمو  آروم نشون بدم:yahoo (19):

----------


## _Rasul_

من اصلا استرس نداشتم , یک لحظه روز کنکور رو تصور کردم , ووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووی

----------


## mika

با اینکه پارسال هم کنکور دادم اما نمیدونم چرا نگاهم به دفترچه افتاد استرس گرفتم   :Yahoo (101):

----------


## rezagmi

سلام
من شناسناممو عوض کردم الان سریالش با قبلیه ک تو سیستم مدرسه هم ثبت شده فرق میکنه
موقع ثبت نام کدوم سریال شناسنامه رو باید وارد کنم؟؟

----------


## محمد7777777

سلام سلام 100 تا سلام 
یه دنیا انرزی + برا دوستای گل کنکوریم میفرسم
دوستان ببخشین 2 تا سوال
1.کد نظام وظیفه برا منی که فارغ التحصیلم چنده؟ 7 دیگه نه؟
2.نوشتن معدل پیش تو فرم ثبت نام ضروری یا اختیاری؟
خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین
بازم یه دنیا انرزی + براتون میفرسم

----------


## TeacherBahrami

> من سال 83 ديپلم گرفتم قضيه ي اين فرم شماره 2 رو چكار كنم ببرم مدرسه 10 سال پيشم يا مدرسه پيش دانشگاهيم؟


منم 83 دیپلم گرفتم . هر چند هنوز دفترچه ثبت نام رو کامل نخوندم اما لطفا هر وقت جواب سوالتون رو پیدا کردید، اینجا هم بنویسید تا من و دوستان احتمالی دیگه که این مسئله رو دارن استفاده کنیم
ممنون

----------


## ارمان کا

سلام این فرم شاره 2 چیه که گفته باید جدالش کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
توروخدا جواب بدین

----------


## SHERWEAN

دوستان اون فرم مدرسه رو تا حالا ندیدم دانشگاهی بخواد. طبق چیزی که نوشته باید ببرین مدرسه و آموزش پرورش منطقه‌تون تا پر کنه و موقع ثبت‌نام دانشگاه تحویل مسئول آموزش بدین؛ ولی من تا الان ندیدم جایی اونو بخوان.

----------


## reza25

سلام1 چرا کد 15نظام وظیفه دانشجوی انصرافی تایید نمیشه میگه بیشترین مقدار مجاز تا کد 14؟2-کسانی از دانشگاه مرخصی گرفتن باید کد نظام وظیفه رو چی بزنن.3وضعیت تحصیلی رو چه باید زد؟

----------


## emad9574

ladies & gentelmans

  این کد نظام وظیفه رو باید چند بزنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فارغ التحصیلم ( پارسال پیش بودم )

----------


## reza25

> ladies & gentelmans
> 
>   این کد نظام وظیفه رو باید چند بزنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فارغ التحصیلم ( پارسال پیش بودم )


كد 6) فارغ التحصيلان ديپلم به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 22 سالگي و پيش دانشگاهي به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 24 سالگي به صورت
پيوسته و حضوري (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به اينكه از تاريخ فراغت از تحصيل آنان در مقطع ديپلم يا پيش دانش گاهي تا
زمان قبولي قطعي و ثبت نام در دانشگاه بيش از يكسال سپري نشده و وارد غيبت نشده باشند

----------


## emad9574

> كد 6) فارغ التحصيلان ديپلم به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 22 سالگي و پيش دانشگاهي به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 24 سالگي به صورت
> پيوسته و حضوري (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به اينكه از تاريخ فراغت از تحصيل آنان در مقطع ديپلم يا پيش دانش گاهي تا
> زمان قبولي قطعي و ثبت نام در دانشگاه بيش از يكسال سپري نشده و وارد غيبت نشده باشند


مطمئنی ..... اخه از هر کی میپرسم یه چیزی میگه ! یکی میگه 7 یکی میگه 9 ....یه بدبختی شده !


یه سوال دیگه

 معدل پیش رو حتما باید وارد کنی ؟ تاثیری رو کنکور داره یا نه ؟

----------


## reza25

> مطمئنی ..... اخه از هر کی میپرسم یه چیزی میگه ! یکی میگه 7 یکی میگه 9 ....یه بدبختی شده !
> 
> 
> یه سوال دیگه
> 
>  معدل پیش رو حتما باید وارد کنی ؟ تاثیری رو کنکور داره یا نه ؟


اره.اگه قبل سن مشمولیت یعنی18سالگی مدر پیش رو گرفتی 7رو بزن.معل رو وارد کن.ولی خیالت راحت معدل کتبی دیپلم هم تو کنکور تاثیری نداره

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> مطمئنی ..... اخه از هر کی میپرسم یه چیزی میگه ! یکی میگه 7 یکی میگه 9 ....یه بدبختی شده !
> 
> 
> یه سوال دیگه
> 
>  معدل پیش رو حتما باید وارد کنی ؟ تاثیری رو کنکور داره یا نه ؟


اره.اگه قبل سن مشمولیت یعنی18سالگی مدر پیش رو گرفتی 7رو بزن.معل رو وارد کن.ولی خیالت راحت معدل کتبی دیپلم هم تو کنکور تاثیری نداره

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

من سال قبل واسه کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودم. اما حالا هر کاری میکنم نمیتونم با اطلاعات قبلی وارد بخش ویرایش اطلاعات بشم و ثبت نام کنم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## reza25

> من سال قبل واسه کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودم. اما حالا هر کاری میکنم نمیتونم با اطلاعات قبلی وارد بخش ویرایش اطلاعات بشم و ثبت نام کنم
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید


نمیشه .باید با اطلاعات جدید وارد.....

----------


## emad9574

[QUOTE=reza25;365134]اره.اگه قبل سن مشمولیت یعنی18سالگی مدر پیش رو گرفتی 7رو بزن.معل رو وارد کن.ولی خیالت راحت معدل کتبی دیپلم هم تو کنکور تاثیری نداره

ببین من متولد نیمه دوم 74 ام نمیدونم چجوری حساب کنم که ببینم قبل مشمولیت پیش رو گرفتم یا نه؟

----------


## reza25

[QUOTE=emad9574;365137]


> اره.اگه قبل سن مشمولیت یعنی18سالگی مدر پیش رو گرفتی 7رو بزن.معل رو وارد کن.ولی خیالت راحت معدل کتبی دیپلم هم تو کنکور تاثیری نداره
> 
> ببین من متولد نیمه دوم 74 ام نمیدونم چجوری حساب کنم که ببینم قبل مشمولیت پیش رو گرفتم یا نه؟


 خب بشمار دیگه اگه تا موقع گرفتن مدرک پیش 18سالت نشدکد7بزن

----------


## emad9574

آذر 92 ، 18 سالم شده بعد من خرداد 93 پیش رو تموم کردم ..... پس باید همون کد 6 رو بزنم دیگه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali_12

سلام
من دیشب کارت ثبت نام 15 تومانی خریدم.پول از کارتم کسر شد.ولی نه ایمیلی برام اومده و نه اس ام اسی تا الان
پول برگشت میخوره؟

----------


## reza25

> آذر 92 ، 18 سالم شده بعد من خرداد 93 پیش رو تموم کردم ..... پس باید همون کد 6 رو بزنم دیگه ؟؟؟؟


اری

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام
> من دیشب کارت ثبت نام 15 تومانی خریدم.پول از کارتم کسر شد.ولی نه ایمیلی برام اومده و نه اس ام اسی تا الان
> پول برگشت میخوره؟


مگه شما سریال ثبت نام رو نگرفتی؟

----------


## Mr.Nobody

سلام.دوستان من دو سه سال پیش که میخواستم برای بار اول کنکور بدم   رفتم که از دیپ کد کد سوابق رو بگیرم متوجه شدم تاریخ تولدم یکماه جابه جا خورده خلاصه همون موقع درخواست زدم برای اصلاح اما اتفاقی نیوفتاد ولی از اونطرف اطلاعاتم رو هم تایید کردم کد رو گرفتم و ثبت نام کردم با همون تاریخ تولد
پارسال هم به همین منوال ثبت نام کردم ولی انتخاب رشته و اینا نکردم
الان هم مجبورم با  همون تاریخ تولد یکماه جابجا شده ثبت نام کنم 
میخوام ببینم بعدا این قضیه قابل حله؟این همه درس خوندیم فبول شدیم بعد داستان نشه ؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ali_12

> اری
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> مگه شما سریال ثبت نام رو نگرفتی؟


سریال کدومه؟همونی که قبل از پرداخت میده؟
نه اونو نگرفتم.رفتم پرداخت کردم  و از کارتم کم شده.البته یک ارور هم داد که اگر تا 2 ساعت بعد اس ام اس نیومد پول تا 72 ساعت برگشت میخوره.ولی تا الان نه اس اومده و نه ایمیلی و نه برگشت پولی
احتمالا یکی دیگه باید بخرم!!

----------


## اشکان

سلام به همه ی دوستان و عرض خسته نباشید.
من دو تا سوال دارم.
-یک اینکه توی دفترچه شماره یک  یه جدول بالای صفحه ی 9 (رشته های هنری) زده نوشته اینا متمرکزن ,بعد که میری واسه ی ثبت نام همونارو توی بند 45 زده که نیمه متمرکزن,من بالاخره نفهمیدم چی شد,در صورتی اونو میاره که گروه آزمایشی اصلیتو هنر بزنی,ببینید من الان سه تا کارت اعتباری گرفتم واسه ریاضی و هنر و زبان ,توی ریاضی که نمیخوام شرکت کنم فقط خریدم چون مثه اینکه باید اصلیت این باشه, حالا اگه باید یکی از سه گروه آزمایشی اصلی باشی(ریاضی ,تجربی , انسانی) پس چرا هنر و زبان هم توی قسمت گروه ازمایشی اصلی هست و جالتر از اون اینکه وقتی هنر رو اصلی انتخاب میکنی اون جدول بالای صفحه ی 9 دفترچه توی بند 45 طاهر میشه! چی میشه اگه من هنر رو اصلی بزنم دوستان؟اون وقت هم هنر اصلی میشه هم توی قسمت علاقه مندی هنر و زبان دوتا شماره سریال اعتباری وارد کردم واقعا گیج شدم!

-دو اینکه میگه باید تا 30 بهمن انصراف قطعی بدن روزانه ها رو میگه دیگه درسته ,حالا من که دانشگاه آزادیم هم  میدونم باید انصراف بدم اما میخوام بدونم منظورش ما نیستیم که؟درسته؟
ممنون.

----------


## reza25

> سلام.دوستان من دو سه سال پیش که میخواستم برای بار اول کنکور بدم   رفتم که از دیپ کد کد سوابق رو بگیرم متوجه شدم تاریخ تولدم یکماه جابه جا خورده خلاصه همون موقع درخواست زدم برای اصلاح اما اتفاقی نیوفتاد ولی از اونطرف اطلاعاتم رو هم تایید کردم کد رو گرفتم و ثبت نام کردم با همون تاریخ تولد
> پارسال هم به همین منوال ثبت نام کردم ولی انتخاب رشته و اینا نکردم
> الان هم مجبورم با  همون تاریخ تولد یکماه جابجا شده ثبت نام کنم 
> میخوام ببینم بعدا این قضیه قابل حله؟این همه درس خوندیم فبول شدیم بعد داستان نشه ؟


اینجا خر تو خره فک نکنم بهت گیر بدن.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام به همه ی دوستان و عرض خسته نباشید.
> من دو تا سوال دارم.
> -یک اینکه توی دفترچه شماره یک  یه جدول بالای صفحه ی 9 (رشته های هنری) زده نوشته اینا متمرکزن ,بعد که میری واسه ی ثبت نام همونارو توی بند 45 زده که نیمه متمرکزن,من بالاخره نفهمیدم چی شد,در صورتی اونو میاره که گروه آزمایشی اصلیتو هنر بزنی,ببینید من الان سه تا کارت اعتباری گرفتم واسه ریاضی و هنر و زبان ,توی ریاضی که نمیخوام شرکت کنم فقط خریدم چون مثه اینکه باید اصلیت این باشه, حالا اگه باید یکی از سه گروه آزمایشی اصلی باشی(ریاضی ,تجربی , انسانی) پس چرا هنر و زبان هم توی قسمت گروه ازمایشی اصلی هست و جالتر از اون اینکه وقتی هنر رو اصلی انتخاب میکنی اون جدول بالای صفحه ی 9 دفترچه توی بند 45 طاهر میشه! چی میشه اگه من هنر رو اصلی بزنم دوستان؟اون وقت هم هنر اصلی میشه هم توی قسمت علاقه مندی هنر و زبان دوتا شماره سریال اعتباری وارد کردم واقعا گیج شدم!
> 
> -دو اینکه میگه باید تا 30 بهمن انصراف قطعی بدن روزانه ها رو میگه دیگه درسته ,حالا من که دانشگاه آزادیم هم  میدونم باید انصراف بدم اما میخوام بدونم منظورش ما نیستیم که؟درسته؟
> ممنون.


قسمت دوم سوال:چون دانشگاه دولتی نیستی نیازی به انصراف نیست .شما کد نظام وظیفه رو چند میزنی؟

----------


## اشکان

سلام کد 2.
قسمت اول سوال رو میدونید آقا رضا؟

----------


## reza25

> سلام کد 2.
> قسمت اول سوال رو میدونید آقا رضا؟


 نمیدونم فقط  اینجاخر تو خره

----------


## javad76

سلام 

من شناسنامم گم شده بود رفتم المثنی گرفتم ، الان شناسنامه اصلیم پیدا شده. حالا نکته ی کار اینجاست که سری و سریال دو تا شناسنامم با هم فرق دارن ، باید کدوم رو وارد کنم؟

----------


## reza25

> سلام 
> 
> من شناسنامم گم شده بود رفتم المثنی گرفتم ، الان شناسنامه اصلیم پیدا شده. حالا نکته ی کار اینجاست که سری و سریال دو تا شناسنامم با هم فرق دارن ، باید کدوم رو وارد کنم؟


شناسنامه المثنی رو وارد کن .اون شناسنامه قبلی رو ببر ثبت احوال شر نشه برات

----------


## Farzaneh15

> من شناسنامم رو کلا دو روزه عکس دار کردم.
> حالا باید کدوم سریال رو وارد کنم؟؟ قدیم یا جدید؟؟؟
> ترو خدا پاسخ بدید


*تا جایی که یـآدمه قدیم ... چون این مشکل پارسال دوستان داشتن !*

----------


## reza25

> من شناسنامم رو کلا دو روزه عکس دار کردم.
> حالا باید کدوم سریال رو وارد کنم؟؟ قدیم یا جدید؟؟؟
> دیپلمم رو با شناسنامه قبلیگرفتم. سوابق تحصیلی و بقیه هم همینطور. اصلا این شناسنامه تازه رو به مدرسه ندادم


اقا جججدیییییییید

----------


## Farzaneh15

> اقا جججدیییییییید


*مطمـءـنی* ؟

----------


## reza25

> *مطمـءـنی* ؟


اره پدرم کارمند ثبت احواله

----------


## Farzaneh15

> اره پدرم کارمند ثبت احواله


*ایشـون سوابق تحصیلیشون رو با قبلی تـآیید کـردن مشکلی پیش نمیاد بعدا ؟؟*

----------


## reza25

> *ایشـون سوابق تحصیلیشون رو با قبلی تـآیید کـردن مشکلی پیش نمیاد بعدا ؟؟*


خیر

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> یکی میگه جدید یکی میگه قدیم.
> الان من کدومو وارد کنم؟؟؟؟
> اصلا فرضا قدیمیه رو وارد کردمو و باید جدیدو وارد می کردم. مشکل خاصی پیش میاد؟؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدین


خیر

----------


## Farzaneh15

> من شناسنامم رو کلا دو روزه عکس دار کردم.
> حالا باید کدوم سریال رو وارد کنم؟؟ قدیم یا جدید؟؟؟
> دیپلمم رو با شناسنامه قبلیگرفتم. سوابق تحصیلی و بقیه هم همینطور. اصلا این شناسنامه تازه رو به مدرسه ندادم


*جدید و قدیم چه قدر فرق دارن ؟*

----------


## mohamadj07

ی سوال...چرا تو دفترچه فرم شماره 1 نداریم؟ چرا از 2 شروع کرده؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza25

> *جدید و قدیم چه قدر فرق دارن ؟*


پلاک ماشین هم قدیم با جدیدش فرق داره

----------


## Farzaneh15

> پلاک ماشین هم قدیم با جدیدش فرق داره


اخه میگن کد ملی همونه ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## doctor Hastii

من دفترچه ی راهنمای کنکور رو خوندم ولی اصلا نفهمیدم چی میگه...:yahoo (21):

----------


## reza25

> اخه میگن کد ملی همونه ؟؟؟


اره اصل کار کد ملی هستش.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اخه میگن کد ملی همونه ؟؟؟


گفتم سریال جدید رو بزن تا موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه نگن چرا سریالت فرق داره. وگر شما سریال عهد بوق رو بزن هیچکی نمیفهمه

----------


## mohamadj07

> من دفترچه ی راهنمای کنکور رو خوندم ولی اصلا نفهمیدم چی میگه...:yahoo (21):


تعجب نداره ک...
اگه میفهمیدی باید تعجب میکردیم!! خودشونم نمیدونن چی نوشتن! :Yahoo (100):

----------


## اشکان

من گروه اصلیمو زدم هنر که مشکلی نیست؟ دیگه قاعدتا قسمت علاقه مندیهارو واسه هنر خالی گذاشتم.

----------


## reza25

> من گروه اصلیمو زدم هنر که مشکلی نیست؟ دیگه قاعدتا قسمت علاقه مندیهارو واسه هنر خالی گذاشتم.


بلی

----------


## m92

سلام اقا 
چرا بعد اتمام ثبت نام توی پی دی افی که اطلاعات  را نشان می ده معدل ها را برعکس نوشته مانند19.05 را نوشته05.19و همچنین سری شنا سنامه را هم بر عکس نوشته. لطفا جواب بدهید دوستان

----------


## اشکان

بلی یعنی منظور درسته دیگه اگه خدا بخواد

----------


## niـhan

من کنکور هنر نیز شرکت کردم ولی بند 45ثبت نام برام باز نشد؟چرا؟[

----------


## reza25

> من کنکور هنر نیز شرکت کردم ولی بند 45ثبت نام برام باز نشد؟چرا؟[


برو ویرایش کن حتما باز میشه

----------


## Dj.ALI

سلام....یک سوالی دارم به نظرتون چیکار کنم..چون اگه سهمیه بهم بخوره توی  ایثارگری مطمئنم پزشکی رو قبول میشم...پارسال که کنکور ثبت نام کردم توی سهمیه ها زدم منطقه 2 چون نمیدونستم که سهمیه ی ایثارگری شامل حالم میشه یا نه.!!!
قضیه از این قراره که پدر من به مدت تقریبی 120 ماه  منطقه داره....یعنی مدت جبهه داره....و به همین خاطر با خوش اقبالی من و برادرم هر دو از سربازی معاف شدیم و کارت  معافی هم اومده..خوب الان پدر من که این مدت جبهه داره و قبلا هم سرهنگ این مملکت بوده عایا من میتونم از سهمیه ی ایثارگری استفاده کنم یا نه!!!...البته پدرم  جانباز و اسیر و اینا نبوده و فقط منطقه ی جبهه داره..

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سلام....یک سوالی دارم به نظرتون چیکار کنم..چون اگه سهمیه بهم بخوره توی  ایثارگری مطمئنم پزشکی رو قبول میشم...پارسال که کنکور ثبت نام کردم توی سهمیه ها زدم منطقه 2 چون نمیدونستم که سهمیه ی ایثارگری شامل حالم میشه یا نه.!!!
قضیه از این قراره که پدر من به مدت تقریبی 120 ماه  منطقه داره....یعنی مدت جبهه داره....و به همین خاطر با خوش اقبالی من و برادرم هر دو از سربازی معاف شدیم و کارت  معافی هم اومده..خوب الان پدر من که این مدت جبهه داره و قبلا هم سرهنگ این مملکت بوده عایا من میتونم از سهمیه ی ایثارگری استفاده کنم یا نه!!!...البته پدرم  جانباز و اسیر و اینا نبوده و فقط منطقه ی جبهه داره..

----------


## h.rfn

> داوطلب ازادي؟


یعنی چی ازاد ؟ اره سال 93 فارغ التحصیل شدم

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام....یک سوالی دارم به نظرتون چیکار کنم..چون اگه سهمیه بهم بخوره توی  ایثارگری مطمئنم پزشکی رو قبول میشم...پارسال که کنکور ثبت نام کردم توی سهمیه ها زدم منطقه 2 چون نمیدونستم که سهمیه ی ایثارگری شامل حالم میشه یا نه.!!!
> قضیه از این قراره که پدر من به مدت تقریبی 120 ماه  منطقه داره....یعنی مدت جبهه داره....و به همین خاطر با خوش اقبالی من و برادرم هر دو از سربازی معاف شدیم و کارت  معافی هم اومده..خوب الان پدر من که این مدت جبهه داره و قبلا هم سرهنگ این مملکت بوده عایا من میتونم از سهمیه ی ایثارگری استفاده کنم یا نه!!!...البته پدرم  جانباز و اسیر و اینا نبوده و فقط منطقه ی جبهه داره..
> 
> .


*ﺳﻬﻤﻴﻪ ﺷﺎﻫﺪ و اﻳﺜﺎرﮔﺮ
*شرایط ﺑﻨﺪﻫﺎي «اﻟﻒ» ﺗﺎ «د»
اﻟﻒ) رزﻣﻨﺪﮔﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﻪ ﺑﺮ اساس آﻳﻴﻦﻧﺎﻣﻪ اﺟﺮاﻳﻲ ﻗﺎﻧﻮن اﻳﺠﺎد ﺗﺴﻬﻴﻼت ﺑﺮاي ورود رزﻣﻨﺪﮔﺎن و ﺟﻬﺎدﮔﺮان داوﻃﻠﺐ ﺑﺴﻴﺠﻲ ﺑﻪ داﻧﺸﮕﺎهﻫﺎ و ﻣﺆﺳﺴﺎت آﻣﻮزش ﻋﺎﻟﻲ از ﺗﺎرﻳﺦ 1359/6/31 ﻟﻐﺎﻳﺖ 1367/6/31 ﺣﺪاﻗﻞ ﺷﺶ (6) ﻣﺎه ﻣﺘﻮاﻟﻲ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺘﻨﺎوب داوﻃﻠﺒﺎﻧﻪ در ﻣﻨﺎﻃﻖ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﺟﺒﻬﻪ ﻫﺎي ﻧﺒﺮد ﺣﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻃﻞ ﺣﻀﻮر داﺷﺘﻪاﻧﺪ. 
ب) ﺟﺎﻧﺒﺎزان 25 ﺗﺎ 69 درصد، ﻓﺮزﻧﺪ و ﻫﻤﺴﺮ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﺎزان 50 درصد و ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺮ، آزادﮔﺎن و ﻓﺮزﻧﺪان و ﻫﻤﺴﺮان آﻧﺎن و ﻫﻤﭽﻨﻴﻦ ﻓﺮزﻧﺪان و ﻫﻤﺴﺮان ﺷﻬﺪا، ﻣﻔﻘﻮدﻳﻦ و اﺳﺮا و ﺟﺎﻧﺒﺎزان 70 درصد و ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺮ و ﺧﺎﻧﻮاده ﺷﻬﺪا (ﺧﻮاﻫﺮ، ﺑﺮادر، ﭘﺪر و ﻣﺎدر ﺷﻬﻴﺪ) 
ج) ﻓﺮزﻧﺪ و ﻫﻤﺴﺮ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﺎزان 25 ﺗﺎ 49 درﺻﺪ بر اساس آیین نامه اجرایی
د) آن دﺳﺘﻪ از ﭘﺮﺳﻨﻞ ﻛﺎدر ﺛﺎﺑﺖ، ﭘﻴﻤﺎﻧﻲ و وﻇﻴﻔﻪ ﻧﻴﺮوﻫﺎي ﻣﺴﻠﺢ ﺟﻤﻬﻮري اﺳﻼﻣﻲ اﻳﺮان ﻛﻪ از ﺗـﺎرﻳﺦ 1359/6/31 ﺗﺎ 1367/6/31 ﺣﺪاﻗﻞ 6 ﻣﺎه ﭘﻴﻮﺳﺘﻪ و ﻳﺎ 9 ﻣﺎه ﻧﺎﭘﻴﻮﺳﺘﻪ ﻋﻼوه ﺑﺮ ﻣﻴﺰان ﻣﻮﻇﻔﻲ ﺷﺮﻛﺖ در ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎت ﺑﻪ ﺻﻮرت داوﻃﻠﺒﺎﻧﻪ در ﺧﻄﻮط ﻣﻘﺪم ﺣﻀﻮر داﺷﺘﻪ اﻧﺪ. 
اینچا را هم بخونید
من تا این حد پیدا کردم.

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام اقا 
> چرا بعد اتمام ثبت نام توی پی دی افی که اطلاعات  را نشان می ده معدل ها را برعکس نوشته مانند19.05 را نوشته05.19و همچنین سری شنا سنامه را هم بر عکس نوشته. لطفا جواب بدهید دوستان


نترس بابا بخاطر فونت هست.
کپیش کن(قبل از پی دی اف شدن) ببرش تو ورد.
با اون آیکون های بالای ورد چپ و راست کن کلمات را
زبان را فارسی انگلیسی کن ...درست میشه

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام.دوستان من دو سه سال پیش که میخواستم برای بار اول کنکور بدم   رفتم که از دیپ کد کد سوابق رو بگیرم متوجه شدم تاریخ تولدم یکماه جابه جا خورده خلاصه همون موقع درخواست زدم برای اصلاح اما اتفاقی نیوفتاد ولی از اونطرف اطلاعاتم رو هم تایید کردم کد رو گرفتم و ثبت نام کردم با همون تاریخ تولد
> پارسال هم به همین منوال ثبت نام کردم ولی انتخاب رشته و اینا نکردم
> الان هم مجبورم با  همون تاریخ تولد یکماه جابجا شده ثبت نام کنم 
> میخوام ببینم بعدا این قضیه قابل حله؟این همه درس خوندیم فبول شدیم بعد داستان نشه ؟


من الان لیسانس گرفتم تاریخ تولدم 1 فروردین 70 خورده تو پورتال دانشگاه
تاریخ تولد واقعی ام شهریور 70 هست.
زیاد نگران نباش.

----------


## Mr.Nobody

من ثبت نام رو انجام دادم فقط دو نکته:
یک اینکه پارسال تاریخ تولد رو خود سایت سنجش از سوابق تحصیلی برمیداشت و ما فقط سالش رو انتخاب میکردیم اما امسال هم روز و ماه و سال رو خودت باید وارد کنی
من تاریخ تولد درست رو وارد کردم اما تو سوابق همچنان اون که یکماه جابجا شده هستش اما تو سنجش اونو نشون نداد.حالا مغایرت نخوره به عنوان بگن متخلفی بدبخت شیم؟ :Yahoo (77): 
======================
دو اینکه شماره شناسنامه رو دو رقم اولش حذف شده بود یعنی با دو صفر شروع میشه اما دو صفرش رو نشون نداد از بعد دو صفر زده بود.
این چجوریه؟قابل ویرایش هم نبود
ممنون

----------


## parisa_h

سلام... خواهشا جواب بدین. سوما میتونن آزمایشی ثبت نام کنند یا نه؟؟ :Yahoo (79):

----------


## niـhan

من کارت امام صادق گرفتم وقتی خواست به صفحه ثبت  نام بره برق رفت و ثبت نامم ناقص موند کد رهگیری کارت رو دارم ولی نمی دونم چجوری ثبت نامم رو تکمیل کنم اخه به صفحه ی ابتدا میره
کمک کنه هرکی که میدونه

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام... خواهشا جواب بدین. سوما میتونن آزمایشی ثبت نام کنند یا نه؟؟


خیر
بدون نمرات نهایی نمیشه ثبت نام کرد
اولین چیزی که پر میشه همین کد سوابق تحصیلیه

----------


## Dj.ALI

حامد من که پارسال کنکور دادم میخواد دوباره کد سوابق تحصیلی بگیرم یا همون کد پارسال رو واسه امسال هم بزنم کفایت میکنه؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

حامد من که پارسال کنکور دادم میخواد دوباره کد سوابق تحصیلی بگیرم یا همون کد پارسال رو واسه امسال هم بزنم کفایت میکنه؟

----------


## hamed2357

> حامد من که پارسال کنکور دادم میخواد دوباره کد سوابق تحصیلی بگیرم یا همون کد پارسال رو واسه امسال هم بزنم کفایت میکنه؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> حامد من که پارسال کنکور دادم میخواد دوباره کد سوابق تحصیلی بگیرم یا همون کد پارسال رو واسه امسال هم بزنم کفایت میکنه؟


جدید بگیر
ممکنه تغییر داده باشند
چون دانش آموزان جدید هم اومدن امسال
کاری نداره که !

----------


## vahid75

> برید با یک چشم پزشک مطرح کنید مساله را
> بگو کنکور دارم یک عینک مناسب بده که زمان کنکور مشکلی پیش نیاد
> سنجش فکر نمیکنم کمکی بکنه از لحاظ سایز دفترچه یا زمان کنکور یا...


بهش گفتم اما میگه چشمات ناجور ضعیفه عینک نمیتونه کاری رو برات درست کنه تازه هر عینکم حدود 300 تومن در میاد 
پس اون فرمی که گفته بگیرین و ارسال کنین واسه چیه مگه؟الکیه تا نفرستم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> من ثبت نام رو انجام دادم فقط دو نکته:
> یک اینکه پارسال تاریخ تولد رو خود سایت سنجش از سوابق تحصیلی برمیداشت و ما فقط سالش رو انتخاب میکردیم اما امسال هم روز و ماه و سال رو خودت باید وارد کنی
> من تاریخ تولد درست رو وارد کردم اما تو سوابق همچنان اون که یکماه جابجا شده هستش اما تو سنجش اونو نشون نداد.حالا مغایرت نخوره به عنوان بگن متخلفی بدبخت شیم؟
> ======================
> دو اینکه شماره شناسنامه رو دو رقم اولش حذف شده بود یعنی با دو صفر شروع میشه اما دو صفرش رو نشون نداد از بعد دو صفر زده بود.
> این چجوریه؟قابل ویرایش هم نبود
> ممنون


چرا سنجش همش گیر میده به اطلاعاتت شما
تاریخ تولدت رو عوض میکنه-شماره شناسنامت رو حذف میکنه دو رقمش را ...
نکنه میخوای رتبه 1 بشی :Yahoo (1): 
خیالت راحت باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد.شما وظیفه ی خودت را به درستی انجام بده فقط

----------


## pegahmht

سلام دوستان
تو روخدا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه 
من با مدرک کاردانی میخوام کنکور 94 ثبت نام کنم
ولی بعضی از بند های دفترچه رو نمیدونم چی باید بزنم

من سال 88 دیپلم گرفتم
و فقط مدارک دیپلم و کاردانیمو دارم کد دانش اموزی هم باید داشته باشم؟

بند 36 فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم بزنم یا پیش دانشگاهیی( یعنی مدرک کاردانیم برابری میکنه با پیش دانشگاهی؟)

بند 39 ,40 و 41 که مربوط به سال و محل کد پیش دانشگاهی  هست من چی باید بزنم ؟
پیشاپیش ممنونم

----------


## Mr.Nobody

> حامد من که پارسال کنکور دادم میخواد دوباره کد سوابق تحصیلی بگیرم یا همون کد پارسال رو واسه امسال هم بزنم کفایت میکنه؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> حامد من که پارسال کنکور دادم میخواد دوباره کد سوابق تحصیلی بگیرم یا همون کد پارسال رو واسه امسال هم بزنم کفایت میکنه؟



مگه هرسال کد جدید میدن؟
منکه سه ساله با یه کد دارم ثبت نام میکنم.شاید عوض شده یادم نیست
تو دیپکد هم جاییش ننوشته کد جدید و اینا
؟؟؟

----------


## mo.n

فرم شماره 2 اجباریه؟

----------


## vahid75

> اگه برین بهزیستی ممکنه بتونی به عنوان منطقه 3 کنکور شرکت کنی!البته اگه 3 نباشی خودت


خودم منطقه سه هستم ولی حتما باید یه پرس و جو بکنم شاید فرجی شد

----------


## Mohammad DH

این سریال 12 رقمی که می گه باید بخری رو از کجا باید بگیرم لینکش رو تو سایت سنجش پیدا نکردم

----------


## Mr.Nobody

> این سریال 12 رقمی که می گه باید بخری رو از کجا باید بگیرم لینکش رو تو سایت سنجش پیدا نکردم





سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


کلیک کنید!

----------


## elanor

*اون قسمت که درباره فارغ التحصیل و یا دانشجویان هست هم شامل ازاد میشه هم سراسری؟ یعنی من ازادم خوندم باید  تیکش رو بزنم؟ ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید*

----------


## hamed2357

> *اون قسمت که درباره فارغ التحصیل و یا دانشجویان هست هم شامل ازاد میشه هم سراسری؟ یعنی من ازادم خوندم باید  تیکش رو بزنم؟ ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید*


بله مگه شما دانشجوی نستی  :Yahoo (1): 
 اونجا که میزان تحصیلات عالی میخواد تیک دانشجوی غیر روزانه را میزنی
ولی برای انصراف که گفته حداکثر تا 30 بهمن مخصوص روزانه هاست.

----------


## elanor

> بله مگه شما دانشجوی نستی 
>  اونجا که میزان تحصیلات عالی میخواد تیک دانشجوی غیر روزانه را میزنی
> ولی برای انصراف که گفته حداکثر تا 30 بهمن مخصوص روزانه هاست.


من فارغ التحصیل ازاد هستم جایی نزده بود غیر روزانه فقط یه گزینه داشت فارغ اتحصیل کارشناسی که اونو زدم بعدا برام مشکل ایجاد نشه که نتونم روزانه برم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## hamed2357

> من فارغ التحصیل ازاد هستم جایی نزده بود غیر روزانه فقط یه گزینه داشت فارغ اتحصیل کارشناسی که اونو زدم بعدا برام مشکل ایجاد نشه که نتونم روزانه برم


من فکر کردم دانشجوی آزاد هستید.
اگر فارغ التحصیل هستید ،همان فارغ التحصیل کارشناسی را بزنید
نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد بعدا بررسی میکنن میفهمن آزاد بوده ای.

----------


## mona27

من كه ديپلمه سال 83 هستم بند 36 رو بايد چي بزنم
نوشته دانش اموز يا فارغ التحصيل /دوره پيش دانشگاهي...............ديپلم نظام قديم؟

----------


## MOHAMMAD76

*سلام،من برای ثبت نام توی کنکور ریاضی باید 15000تومن برای خرید کارت اعتباری بدم،درست
اما من که میخوام برای زبان تخصصی آزمون بدم و جزو علاقه مندانم،کجا باید 15000تومن دیگه بدم و یک کارت اعتباری جدید دیگه بخرم؟؟؟؟
چون تو سایت سنجش فقط برای کنکور سراسری(ریاضی،تجربی و...)امکان خرید کارت اعتباری هست،برای زبان تخصصی کجا؟؟؟؟لطفا سریع تر جوابمو بدید...* :Yahoo (13):

----------


## hamed2357

> فرم شماره 2 اجباریه؟


بله گفته پرکنید ولی نزد خود نگه دارید
بعد اعلام نتایج هم میشه فکرکنم
زیاد مهم نیست

----------


## elanor

> من فکر کردم دانشجوی آزاد هستید.
> اگر فارغ التحصیل هستید ،همان فارغ التحصیل کارشناسی را بزنید
> نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد بعدا بررسی میکنن میفهمن آزاد بوده ای.


ممنون

----------


## MOHAMMAD76

*سلام،من برای ثبت نام توی کنکور ریاضی باید 15000تومن برای خرید کارت اعتباری بدم،درست
اما من که میخوام برای زبان تخصصی آزمون بدم و جزو علاقه مندانم،کجا باید 15000تومن دیگه بدم و یک کارت اعتباری جدید دیگه بخرم؟؟؟؟
چون تو سایت سنجش فقط برای کنکور سراسری(ریاضی،تجربی و...)امکان خرید کارت اعتباری هست،برای زبان تخصصی کجا؟؟؟؟لطفا سریع تر جوابمو بدید...*

----------


## mohammad51

سلام دوستان شرمندهه من توی سریال شناسنامم شک دارم که ل هست یا ر باید الان چیکا کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hamed2357

> *سلام،من برای ثبت نام توی کنکور ریاضی باید 15000تومن برای خرید کارت اعتباری بدم،درست
> اما من که میخوام برای زبان تخصصی آزمون بدم و جزو علاقه مندانم،کجا باید 15000تومن دیگه بدم و یک کارت اعتباری جدید دیگه بخرم؟؟؟؟
> چون تو سایت سنجش فقط برای کنکور سراسری(ریاضی،تجربی و...)امکان خرید کارت اعتباری هست،برای زبان تخصصی کجا؟؟؟؟لطفا سریع تر جوابمو بدید...*


اونم همونجاست فرقی نمیکنه و هردوش را باید از یجا بخرید ولی جداگانه

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام دوستان شرمندهه من توی سریال شناسنامم شک دارم که ل هست یا ر باید الان چیکا کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


این سریال شناسنامه را بپرد یجایی مثل کارنامه یا جایی ثبت نشده قبلا؟
شریال اعضای خانوادت را نگاه کن به چیزی نمیرسی؟
فوقش برو ثبت احوال بزنن سیستم بهت بگن

----------


## johnosa1995

من سريال شناس نامه جديدمو بزنم يا قديم؟؟؟

----------


## MOHAMMAD76

> اونم همونجاست فرقی نمیکنه و هردوش را باید از یجا بخرید ولی جداگانه


چیجوری میتونم جداگونه تفکیک کنم،بعد از زدن اطلاعات(اسم و شمار تلفن و...) ی لینک بانک بالا میاد برای 15000پرداخت!!!!!

----------


## mohammad51

حرف سریال شناسمه منم مثه اینه ایا این ر هست یا ل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

----------


## johnosa1995

فك كنم ر

----------


## mohammad51

داداش قطعی بگو من خودمم فک میکنم ل هستش !!

----------


## johnosa1995

> داداش قطعی بگو من خودمم فک میکنم ل هستش !!


عكست تاره

----------


## mohammad51

> عكست تاره


what !!????

----------


## johnosa1995

كيفيت عكست پايينه

----------


## mohammad51

دیگه این تاری نمیخاد دیگه :d  دادا بیخی ثبت نام کردم همون ر زدم انشالله که خودشه دمت گرم داشی

----------


## johnosa1995

> دیگه این تاری نمیخاد دیگه :d  دادا بیخی ثبت نام کردم همون ر زدم انشالله که خودشه دمت گرم داشی


موفق باشي هم رشته هم هستيم بيشتر شبه ر هست

----------


## hamed2357

> من سريال شناس نامه جديدمو بزنم يا قديم؟؟؟


جدید فکرکنم

----------


## saba joon

مشاور سلام مشاورماگفته زود ازهمون اول نریدپرکنید نگه دارید واسه اخرا .یه وقخ دیرنشه ..؟؟  به نظرتون کے برم پرش کنم؟؟

----------


## a.z.s

سلام 
یه سوال اگه وسط ثبت نام اینتر نت قطع بشه چه خاکی سرمون بریزیم؟؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> فایل پیوست 22173 حرف سریال شناسمه منم مثه اینه ایا این ر هست یا ل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> فایل پیوست 22174


فك كنم ر هستش

----------


## Lig7Lig

می گم شماره شناسنامه با شماره ملی یکیه عایا؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## a.z.s

یکی نیست جواب مارو بده که اگه وسط ثبت نام اینتر نت قطع بشه چه خاکی سرمون بریزیم؟؟؟:yahoo (19): :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## javad76

> یکی نیست جواب مارو بده که اگه وسط ثبت نام اینتر نت قطع بشه چه خاکی سرمون بریزیم؟؟؟:yahoo (19):


نه بابا منم تا آخرین مرحله رفتم فقط سری  و سریال شناسنامه + معدل دقیقم رو نمی دونستم ازش خارج شدم.

خودش گفته تا وقتی کد رهگیری رو نگرفتین ثبت نام نشدید.!

----------


## raha_m8665

سلام اگه فارغ التحصیل کارشناسی باشیم
اون بند که نوشته فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی را هم 
باید علامت بزنیم؟
بعد معدل پیش رو حدودی بزنیم چی؟
خواهش میکنم هرکی اطلاع داره بگه

----------


## _Zari_

_سلام من ثبت نام کردم فقط یه سوال دارم من گزینه علاقه مندی به پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی رو نزدم

الان سوالم اینه که من میخوام فرهنگیان قبول شم الان گزینه ای برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان نبود یعنی باید پیام نور رو میزدم؟
_

----------


## bn125

سلام 

دوستان اگه کسی اطلاعی داره زحمت پاسخ این سوالو بکشه؛

من دانشجوي اخراجي هستم و تسويه حساب  كردم. در بند 36 تقاضانامه ثبت نام درباره "دانش اموز يا فارغ التحصيل" بودن سوال شده كه شامل دو گزينه "دوره پيش دانشگاهي"و "ديپلم نظام قديم" هستش و بدون انتخاب در اين بند، امكان ادامه ثبت نام وجود نداره. سوال من اينه كه : من كه نه دانش اموز پيش دانشگاهيم و نه ديپلم نظام قديم بايد كدومو  انتخاب كنم ؟ (به راهنمايي سازمان سنجش در بند 23 گزينه "دانشجوي انصرافي" را انتخاب كردم)

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام اگه فارغ التحصیل کارشناسی باشیم
> اون بند که نوشته فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی را هم 
> باید علامت بزنیم؟
> بعد معدل پیش رو حدودی بزنیم چی؟
> خواهش میکنم هرکی اطلاع داره بگه


لطفا دقیقا شماره بند یا عکسش را قرار بدهید.
توصیه میشه شما هیچ تخلفی انجام ندین.و معدل خود را دقیق بزنید. معدل پیش اصلا مهم نیست مگر بعضی بعضی رشته های خاص
شما اگر فارغ التحصیل کارشناسی هستید همان ، فارغ التخصیل کارشناسی را علامت بزنید و اگر خطایی رخ داد پیشم علامت بزن وگرنه بدیهی هست کسی که لیسانس داره،پیش هم خونده اگه دیپلمش ریاضی باشه
اگه منظورت بند 36هست دو نظر پایینی را بخون
....
..

----------


## hamed2357

> _سلام من ثبت نام کردم فقط یه سوال دارم من گزینه علاقه مندی به پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی رو نزدم
> 
> الان سوالم اینه که من میخوام فرهنگیان قبول شم الان گزینه ای برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان نبود یعنی باید پیام نور رو میزدم؟
> _


سلام
پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی ربطی به فرهنگیان ندارند.
درضمن این چیزها را هنگام انتخاب رشته نیز فرصت میدن اگه خواستی دوباره اعلام علاقه مندی کنی.

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام 
> 
> دوستان اگه کسی اطلاعی داره زحمت پاسخ این سوالو بکشه؛
> 
> من دانشجوي اخراجي هستم و تسويه حساب  كردم. در بند 36 تقاضانامه ثبت نام درباره "دانش اموز يا فارغ التحصيل" بودن سوال شده كه شامل دو گزينه "دوره پيش دانشگاهي"و "ديپلم نظام قديم" هستش و بدون انتخاب در اين بند، امكان ادامه ثبت نام وجود نداره. سوال من اينه كه : من كه نه دانش اموز پيش دانشگاهيم و نه ديپلم نظام قديم بايد كدومو  انتخاب كنم ؟ (به راهنمايي سازمان سنجش در بند 23 گزينه "دانشجوي انصرافي" را انتخاب كردم)


سلام دوست عزیز
کسانی که حدودا زیر 30 سال دارند، مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دارند.حالا جه پارسال گرفته باشند و چه 5 سال قبل باید پیش دانشگاهی را بزنی
کسایی که مثلا 50 سال دارند و میخوان کنکور بدهند مدرک دیپلم نظام قدیم را دارند و باید اون را بزنند.چون قدیم ها پیش نبود.
این قضیه جدا از تحصیلات دانشگاهی شما هست و به وضعیت تحصیلات دانشگاهی ربطی ندارد.
باز سوالی بود در خدمتیم.

----------


## bn125

> سلام دوست عزیز
> کسانی که حدودا زیر 30 سال دارند، مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دارند.حالا جه پارسال گرفته باشند و چه 5 سال قبل باید پیش دانشگاهی را بزنی
> کسایی که مثلا 50 سال دارند و میخوان کنکور بدهند مدرک دیپلم نظام قدیم را دارند و باید اون را بزنند.چون قدیم ها پیش نبود.
> این قضیه جدا از تحصیلات دانشگاهی شما هست و به وضعیت تحصیلات دانشگاهی ربطی ندارد.
> باز سوالی بود در خدمتیم.



ممنون از پاسخ شما

----------


## mhjz

سلام مهندس
ی معلم هامون میگفت اگه میخوایید بعد کنکور 94 کنکور 95 هم بخونید باید پیام نور تیک بزنید برا مشکله سربازی؟
یعنی من امسال خدای نکرده قبول نشدم میتونم همینطوری 95 کنکور بدم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام مهندس
> ی معلم هامون میگفت اگه میخوایید بعد کنکور 94 کنکور 95 هم بخونید باید پیام نور تیک بزنید برا مشکله سربازی؟
> یعنی من امسال خدای نکرده قبول نشدم میتونم همینطوری 95 کنکور بدم؟


سلام
بله شما اگر امسال جای خوب قبول نشی  پیام نور قبول میشی یجا (که راحته) -پس تیک پیام نور را بزن که البته 8000 تومن هم باید پول بدی برای تیک زدن-
میتونی 95 هم کنکور بدهید و مهر 95 مثلا عمران شریف قبول بشی از پیام نور انصراف میدی

----------


## hamed2357

> می گم شماره شناسنامه با شماره ملی یکیه عایا؟


بله البته برای ما کوچولوها اینجوریه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Takfir

بخشید من باید یک سریال بخرم! برم ثبت نام بکنم رشته انسانی رو! 

بعد تموم شد بیام بیرون یک سریال دیگه بخرم واسه زبان ثبت نام کنم؟

یا توی همون پروسه ثبت نام واسه انسانی زبان رو هم ثبت نام میکنم؟

آخه یه قسمتی هست نوشته زبان خارجی امتحان! توی پروسه ثبت نام انسانی مثلا!

یه سوال دیگه! گزینه های علاقه مندی به رشته های بورسیه! مثل علوم  قضایی،فرهنگیان،اطلاعات ... توی پروسه ثبت نام هست ؟ یعنی موقع ثبت نام  تیکشو میزنیم؟

بعد اگه الان واسه پیام نورو غیر انتفائی کسی کارت اعتباری نخره بعد کنکور نمیتونه بره این دو تا دانشگاه؟!

ببخشید سوالام زیاد شد[IMG]http://forum.**************/images/smilies/53.gif[/IMG]

----------


## hamed2357

> بخشید من باید یک سریال بخرم! برم ثبت نام بکنم رشته انسانی رو! 
> 
>  بعد تموم شد بیام بیرون یک سریال دیگه بخرم واسه زبان ثبت نام کنم؟
> 
> 1یا توی همون پروسه ثبت نام واسه انسانی زبان رو هم ثبت نام میکنم؟
> 
> 2 آخه یه قسمتی هست نوشته زبان خارجی امتحان! توی پروسه ثبت نام انسانی مثلا!
> 
> 3 یه سوال دیگه! گزینه های علاقه مندی به رشته های بورسیه! مثل علوم  قضایی،فرهنگیان،اطلاعات ... توی پروسه ثبت نام هست ؟ یعنی موقع ثبت نام  تیکشو میزنیم؟
> ...


1 باید همزمان انجام بدهید - اگر انسانی را تنهایی انجام دادی و زبان را انجام ندادی فرصت ویرایش داری الان که بری همزمانش کنید.
2 این زبان خارجی را انگلیسی بزن چیز الکی هست.
3 هرعلاقه مندی و چیز مثبتی بود الان تیک بزن-بله فکرکنم الان باشه
4 کسی که کارت پیام نور غیرانتفاعی نخرد و تیک آن ها را الان نزند،هنگام انتخاب رشته نیز بهش دوباره فرصت داده میشه که کارت بخره و بگه قبلا غلط کردم(برای محکم کاری الان انجام بدید)
5  سوالی باشه درخدمتیم

----------


## Takfir

یعنی اول دوتا کارت اعتباری بگیرم و برم سراغ ثبت نام؟ هر دوتاشو یه جا انجام بدم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> یعنی اول دوتا کارت اعتباری بگیرم و برم سراغ ثبت نام؟ هر دوتاشو یه جا انجام بدم؟



exactly  :Y (748):

----------


## Un-known

سلام 
این برای چیه 
http://8pic.ir/images/ic0f3ji7da6pnwrc0wp3.png
چند تا از بچه ها ثبت نام کردن اینو پر نکردن قضیه نشه !؟

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام 
> این برای چیه 
> http://8pic.ir/images/ic0f3ji7da6pnwrc0wp3.png
> چند تا از بچه ها ثبت نام کردن اینو پر نکردن قضیه نشه !؟


*سوال :**فرم شماره ۲ اجباریه؟**جواب : بله گفته پرکنید ولی نزد خود نگه دارید. بعد اعلام نتایج هم میشه فکرکنم. زیاد مهم نیست*

----------


## Un-known

> *سوال :*
> 
> *فرم شماره ۲ اجباریه؟*
> 
> *جواب : بله گفته پرکنید ولی نزد خود نگه دارید. بعد اعلام نتایج هم میشه فکرکنم. زیاد مهم نیست*


این قبلا نبود؟ منظورم کنکور های سالهای قبله ؟ 
و اینکه گفته ببرید مهرم بزنید فقط پر کنید نیس ! 
عجب گیری افتادیم هی استرس هی استرس !

----------


## Lara27

> این قبلا نبود؟ منظورم کنکور های سالهای قبله ؟ 
> و اینکه گفته ببرید مهرم بزنید فقط پر کنید نیس ! 
> عجب گیری افتادیم هی استرس هی استرس !


قضیه چیه؟:yahoo (21):چی کار باید بکنیم؟
کجا مهر کنیم؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## h.rfn

دوستان کد نظام وظیفه واسه کسایی که 93 فارغ التحصیل شدن چنده ؟ خیلی بد توضیح داده *****  .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دوستان کد نظام وظیفه واسه کسایی که 93 فارغ التحصیل شدن چنده ؟ خیلی بد توضیح داده *****  .

----------


## Farzaneh15

*مـعدل پیش ضروریه ؟ من کـارنامه نگـرفتم !!
*

----------


## mona27

من امروز ثبت نام كردم موقع خريد كارت اعتباري كافي نتيه توي نام خانوادگيم يه اشتباهي كرده بود و بعد هم كه كارت رو گرفت بعد از ثبت نام ديدم نام خانوادگيم اشتباهه ويرايش كردم اما الان كه كد رهگيري پرداخت رو ميزنم با نام خانوادگي اشتباهم ثبت شده 
اما ثبت نامم با نام خانوادگي درستم ثبت شده به نظرتون مشكلي پيش نمياد؟

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

> *مـعدل پیش ضروریه ؟ من کـارنامه نگـرفتم !!
> *


خیر،اصلا ضروری نیست

----------


## TeacherBahrami

سلام. بند شماره 13  نوشته : منطقه یا ناحیه اخذ دیپلم 
کد این قسمت رو از کدوم بخش دفترچه پیدا کنم بنویسم ؟

----------


## a.z.s

من الان ثبت نام کردم 
توی اون قسمت اقلیت های مذهبی و وضعیت تحصیلی باید هیچ کدام رو میزدیم یا خالی می موند تورو خدا بگین من هیچ کدام رو زدم دردسر نشه  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (113): :yahoo (19):

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام. بند شماره 13  نوشته : منطقه یا ناحیه اخذ دیپلم 
> کد این قسمت رو از کدوم بخش دفترچه پیدا کنم بنویسم ؟


کد منطقه آموزش و پرورش :نام شهری که درس خوندید را بزنکد دیپلم : اسم دیپلم را بزن (ریاضی،تجربی …)کد محل اشتغال : فکرنکنم شاغل باشید [IMG]http://************/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif[/IMG]کد استان : مشخصهکد بخش : مشخصهکد پیگیری اتباع غیر ایرانی : اگر خارجی باشید

----------


## sina3656355

اون قضیه فرم دو فک نکم مهم باشه رفیق های ما که هیچ کدوم نگرفتن موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه هم مشکلی برا کسی پیش نیومد.

----------


## hamed2357

> من الان ثبت نام کردم 
> توی اون قسمت اقلیت های مذهبی و وضعیت تحصیلی باید هیچ کدام رو میزدیم یا خالی می موند تورو خدا بگین من هیچ کدام رو زدم دردسر نشه :yahoo (19):


وضعیت تحصیلی کدام قسمت؟
اگر دانشگاه نرفتید، وضعیت تحصیلی در تحصیلات عالی را باید هیچکدام بزنید.
اگر اقلیت مذهبی نیستی هم هیچکدام را بزنید.اگر هستید هم توصیه میشه نزنیدچون پارسال برای یکی از رتبه های برتر مشکل پیش اومده بود.

----------


## Lara27

این قضیه رشته های بورسیه چیه ؟؟؟؟؟ تجربیا هم دارن ؟؟؟؟چه رشته ای ؟؟؟؟؟
قضیه اون فرم و مهر کردنش چی بود ؟؟؟؟؟
سالی که پیش بودم یادمه پرش کردم تحویل نماینده دادم اونم داد به مدیر 
الان تکلیف چیه؟

----------


## hamed2357

> این1  قضیه رشته های بورسیه چیه ؟؟؟؟؟ تجربیا هم دارن ؟؟؟؟چه رشته ای ؟؟؟؟؟
> 2 قضیه اون فرم و مهر کردنش چی بود ؟؟؟؟؟
> سالی که پیش بودم یادمه پرش کردم تحویل نماینده دادم اونم داد به مدیر 
> الان تکلیف چیه؟


1 رشته های بورسیه مثلا در انسانی بورسیه داریم برای قوه ی قضاییه که میری وکیل یا قاضی میشی و تعهد داری اونجا خدمت کنی حین تحصیل هم حقوق میدن.
بورسیه برای رشته های تجربی مثلا بورسیه پزشکی ارتش داریم فکرکنم.
بورسیه برای رشته های ریاضی هم مثلا مهندسی هوافضا مالک اشتر و امثال این ها
این بورسیه ها معمولا مربوط به ارتش و وزارت علوم و..هست.
و شما تعهد داری که بعد از اتمام تحصیلات برای اونها کارکنید.
شرایط اولیه از قبیل حجاب و بسیجی بودن و... خودش را دارد.
امکانات و تسهیلات خاص خودش را نیز دارد.
حالا دقیقا نمیدانم چه رشته هایی و چه دانشگاه هایی برای رشته ی تحربی هست.لطفا تحقیق کنید.

2 شما وقتی دانشگاه قبول میشی برای ارایه به دانشگاه جهت ثبت نام فکرکنم لازم میشه.
درکل خیلی چیز مهمی نیست ولی بهتر است فرم را پرکنید و داشته باشید.

----------


## hamed2357

> اون قضیه فرم دو فک نکم مهم باشه رفیق های ما که هیچ کدوم نگرفتن موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه هم مشکلی برا کسی پیش نیومد.


بله همینطور هست که گفتم مهم نیست زیاد

----------


## a.z.s

> وضعیت تحصیلی کدام قسمت؟
> اگر دانشگاه نرفتید، وضعیت تحصیلی در تحصیلات عالی را باید هیچکدام بزنید.
> اگر اقلیت مذهبی نیستی هم هیچکدام را بزنید.اگر هستید هم توصیه میشه نزنیدچون پارسال برای یکی از رتبه های برتر مشکل پیش اومده بود.



خیلی ممنون از توضیحت دیشب مردم از استرس گفتم نکنه سوال اقلیت به من بدم پس هر کی مسلمونه باید هیچ کدام رو بزنه بازم خیلی متشکرم

----------


## Majid-VZ

سلام مهندس. 
ممنون بابت توضیحات. 
من ثبت نام کردم اما واسه دانشگاه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی اقدام نکردم یعنی تیک نزدم. الآن می‌تونم دوباره یه کارت ۸ تومنی بخرم و دوباره ثبت نام کنم یا دیگه امکانش وجود نداره؟!

----------


## artim

> سلام مهندس. 
> ممنون بابت توضیحات. 
> من ثبت نام کردم اما واسه دانشگاه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی اقدام نکردم یعنی تیک نزدم. الآن می‌تونم دوباره یه کارت ۸ تومنی بخرم و دوباره ثبت نام کنم یا دیگه امکانش وجود نداره؟!


بله میتوانید

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام مهندس. 
> ممنون بابت توضیحات. 
> من ثبت نام کردم اما واسه دانشگاه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی اقدام نکردم یعنی تیک نزدم. الآن می‌تونم دوباره یه کارت ۸ تومنی بخرم و دوباره ثبت نام کنم یا دیگه امکانش وجود نداره؟!


بله میتوانید

----------


## -ava-

> سلام مهندس. 
> ممنون بابت توضیحات. 
> من ثبت نام کردم اما واسه دانشگاه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی اقدام نکردم یعنی تیک نزدم. الآن می‌تونم دوباره یه کارت ۸ تومنی بخرم و دوباره ثبت نام کنم یا دیگه امکانش وجود نداره؟!


البته الان نیازی هم نیستا،، موقع انتخاب رشته هم میتونین، پارسال که اینجوری بود

----------


## shim

سلام....قضیه ی این دانشگاه امام صادق چیه؟؟چه رشته هایی داره؟؟

----------


## MahMoUoD

> سلام....قضیه ی این دانشگاه امام صادق چیه؟؟چه رشته هایی داره؟؟





http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar94/emamsadegh.pdf

----------


## hadi r

من معدل دوره پيش دانشگاهی رو موقع پبت نام ننوشتم .اشكال داره يا نه ؟رفتم ويرايش كنم ضميمه ويراش نديدم.

----------


## Orwell

دوستان این رشته های تحصیلی نیمه متمرکز انتخابی چی هستن ؟

----------


## * m g h *

سلام به همه
برای دانشگاه آزاد هم باید همون کارت 8 تومنی پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و غیره رو بگیرم و با اون ثبت نام کنم؟ باید چیکار کنم؟(من پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی نمیخوام فقط برای دانشگاه آزاد میخوام این کارتو بگیرم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید)

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

تا کی مهلت ثبت نام هست؟

----------


## artim

> سلام به همه
> برای دانشگاه آزاد هم باید همون کارت 8 تومنی پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و غیره رو بگیرم و با اون ثبت نام کنم؟ باید چیکار کنم؟(من پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی نمیخوام فقط برای دانشگاه آزاد میخوام این کارتو بگیرم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید)


خانم شما نیازی نیست کارت پیام نور و.. بگیرین برای دانشگاه ازاد همون کارت ثبت نام اصلی 15 هزاری هم برای سراسری هست هم ازاد.ثبت نام معمولی بفرمایید همین کافیه

----------


## shim

> من معدل دوره پيش دانشگاهی رو موقع پبت نام ننوشتم .اشكال داره يا نه ؟رفتم ويرايش كنم ضميمه ويراش نديدم.


اصلا چرا معدل پیش میخواد؟؟

----------


## artim

> اصلا چرا معدل پیش میخواد؟؟


ببینین یه سری اطلاعات فقط واسه جامعه اماری هست
مثل مدل پیش.کد نظام وظیفه و.....
شما همه اطلاعات رو با دقت پرکنین

----------


## sina3656355

معدل پیش دانشگاهی و بقیه مواردی که ستاره دار نیس پر کردنش اجباری نیس.


بجز ثبت نام،کار دیگه که نداره؟فرمی چیزی؟

----------


## Mohammad DH

من مبلغ این کارته رو پرداخت می کنم می زنه وضعیت پرداخت ناموفق چیکار کنم دوباره پرداخت کنم یا بزارم دو ساعت بگذره ببینم چی می شه؟ یعنی مشکل از بانکه؟

----------


## Lara27

کسی میدونه هزینه کارت تجربی و زبان و غیرانتفایی و پیام نور جدا جدا چقدره؟

----------


## SinaT

دوستان من متولد اردیبهشت 75 هستم و امسال یعنی 93 شهریور امتحان پیش دانشگاهیم رو تکمیل کردم ( درسم خوبه، 2 آزمون غیبت داشتم )
می خواستم بپرسم من باید 6 بزنم نظام وظیفه رو؟ چون من اردیبهشت امسال 18 تمام شدم اما شهریور مدرک پیش گرفتم.

----------


## mona27

يكي هم جواب منو بده خوب........
اگه كارت اعتباري با يه اسم ديگه غير از نام داوطلب خريداري شه اشكال نداره اين كافي نتيه گيج اسممو موقع خريد كارت اشتباهي زد.....
نامرديد اگه جواب نديد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## m92

من متولد 74/7/30 هستم ودر خرداد 93 پیش دانشگاهی را تمام کرده ام باید کد نظام وظیفه را چند بزنم؟

----------


## miladbargahi

سلام 
دوستان من چپ دستم ولي تاحالا هرچي آزمون دادم وبعدا ميدم صندلي دست راست بوده تومدرسه هم همينطور
به نظر شما موقع ثبت نام چپ بزنم ياراست؟

----------


## _Zari_

> سلام 
> دوستان من چپ دستم ولي تاحالا هرچي آزمون دادم وبعدا ميدم صندلي دست راست بوده تومدرسه هم همينطور
> به نظر شما موقع ثبت نام چپ بزنم ياراست؟


منم چپ دستم و تا حالا همه امتحانم با صندلی راست دستا بوده ولی دوستم میگف با صندلی چپ دستا راحت تره...

----------


## Majid-VZ

> منم چپ دستم و تا حالا همه امتحانم با صندلی راست دستا بوده ولی دوستم میگف با صندلی چپ دستا راحت تره...


من چپ دستم و برای ثبت نام هم چپ دست رو تیک زدم. 
حتما چپ دست رو تیک بزنین خیلی بهتره، تو مدرسه چند باری رو صندلی چپ دست نشستم خیلیی خوبه!!

----------


## SinaT

> دوستان من متولد اردیبهشت 75 هستم و امسال یعنی 93 شهریور امتحان پیش دانشگاهیم رو تکمیل کردم ( درسم خوبه، 2 آزمون غیبت داشتم )
> می خواستم بپرسم من باید 6 بزنم نظام وظیفه رو؟ چون من اردیبهشت امسال 18 تمام شدم اما شهریور مدرک پیش گرفتم.


دوستان یکی جواب منو بده ممنون می شم

----------


## محمد7777777

> دوستان یکی جواب منو بده ممنون می شم


دوستان فارغ التحصیل فقط و فقط 
6

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من متولد 74/7/30 هستم ودر خرداد 93 پیش دانشگاهی را تمام کرده ام باید کد نظام وظیفه را چند بزنم؟


(6)

----------


## 3amira

بچه ها سوالم خیلی فوریه...لطفا جوابمو بدین صفحه ثبت نامم بازه   برای شرکت تو کنکور زبان ، باید تو قسمت گروه ازمایشی بزنم ( تجربی که رشته خودمه ) یا زبان های خارجه ؟
بعد پایین ترش زده ( علاقمند به شرکت در گروه ازمایشی زبان ) ....بعد یه چیزی زیرش باز میشه که ( شماره سریال گروه ازمایشی زبان )  و من نمی دونم چیه...باید چیکار کنم که برای کنکور زبان ثبت نام بشم ؟؟

----------


## Lara27

> بچه ها سوالم خیلی فوریه...لطفا جوابمو بدین صفحه ثبت نامم بازه   برای شرکت تو کنکور زبان ، باید تو قسمت گروه ازمایشی بزنم ( تجربی که رشته خودمه ) یا زبان های خارجه ؟
> بعد پایین ترش زده ( علاقمند به شرکت در گروه ازمایشی زبان ) ....بعد یه چیزی زیرش باز میشه که ( شماره سریال گروه ازمایشی زبان )  و من نمی دونم چیه...باید چیکار کنم که برای کنکور زبان ثبت نام بشم ؟؟


اونی که توی تجربی نوشته منظورش زبانی هست که توی عمومی تجربی میخوای جواب بدی . 

اخر صفحه یه قسمت برا زبان هست اونو بزن شماره سریال کارت زبان رو هم وارد کن .هم زمان هم تجربی ثبت نام میشی هم زبان

----------


## Lara27

بچه ها صفحه 8 دفترچه شماره 4 نوشته:
با توجه به روند کاهش تعداد داوطلبان شرکت کننده در ازمون سراسری طی چند سال اخیر و به منظور رفاه حال داوطلبان و خانواده های آنها و همچنین اجتناب از برگزاری آزمون در روزهای غیر تعطیل ، موضوع برگزاری آزمون سراسری در طی دو روز (روزهای پنج شنبه 21 خرداد و جمعه 22 خرداد)در دست بررسی میباشد .لذا نتیجه قطعی در خصوص تاریخ زمان برگزاری هر یک از گروههای ازمایشی طی اطلاعیه ای در روز 2شنبه 18 اسفند 93 بعد از ثبت نام قطعی داوطلبان از طریق سایت این سازمان و نشریه پیک سنجش اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد

یعنی چی؟

----------


## wruveacr

دوستان سایز عکس باید حداقل 200x300 و حداکثر 300x400 پیکسل باشه طبق دفترچه کنکور ؟
یا کلاً باید سایز عکس 200x250 پیکسل باشه طبق چیزی که اینجا گفته ؟ :
ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1394

اصلاً این جمله که تو سایت گفته خودش پارادوکسه !
یعنی 200x250 باشه یا از 200x250 خودداری کنیم (نباشه) ؟!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

یه جوون مرد پیدا نمیشه جواب منو بده؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## پویا دقتی

> بچه ها صفحه 8 دفترچه شماره 4 نوشته:
> با توجه به روند کاهش تعداد داوطلبان شرکت کننده در ازمون سراسری طی چند سال اخیر و به منظور رفاه حال داوطلبان و خانواده های آنها و همچنین اجتناب از برگزاری آزمون در روزهای غیر تعطیل ، موضوع برگزاری آزمون سراسری در طی دو روز (روزهای پنج شنبه 21 خرداد و جمعه 22 خرداد)در دست بررسی میباشد .لذا نتیجه قطعی در خصوص تاریخ زمان برگزاری هر یک از گروههای ازمایشی طی اطلاعیه ای در روز 2شنبه 18 اسفند 93 بعد از ثبت نام قطعی داوطلبان از طریق سایت این سازمان و نشریه پیک سنجش اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد
> 
> یعنی چی؟



چیز خاصی نیست ...... تا امسال کنکور در 3 روز برگزار می شده که ظاهرا می خوان از سال آینده تو 2 روز برگزارش کنن

----------


## Lara27

> چیز خاصی نیست ...... تا امسال کنکور در 3 روز برگزار می شده که ظاهرا می خوان از سال آینده تو 2 روز برگزارش کنن


استاد این رو هم متوجه نمیشم چیه
جانبازان و آزادگان در صورت دارا بودن مدت حضور در جبهه ،ضمن درج کد پیگیری در بند 17 تقاضانامه ثبت نامی، به ارگان ذیربط (سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی یا وزارت جهاد کشاورزی) مراجعه و با ارائه کارت جانبازی یا آزادگی ، فرم مخصوص استفاده از مدت حضور در جبهه را تکمیل نمایند تا آمار و اطلاعات آنان بعد از زمان ثبت نام توسط ستاد مشترک سپاه پاسداران(سازمان بسیج مستضعفین )یا وزارت جهاد کشاورزی مورد تایید نهایی قرار گیرد و در گزینش نهایی به مدت جبهه معادل شده با درصد جانبازی و مدت اسارت اضافه گردد

----------


## MahMoUoD

> دوستان سایز عکس باید حداقل 200x300 و حداکثر 300x400 پیکسل باشه طبق دفترچه کنکور ؟
> یا کلاً باید سایز عکس 200x250 پیکسل باشه طبق چیزی که اینجا گفته ؟ :
> ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1394
> 
> اصلاً این جمله که تو سایت گفته خودش پارادوکسه !
> یعنی 200x250 باشه یا از 200x250 خودداری کنیم (نباشه) ؟!


همونطور که تو دفترچه نوشته. باید بین 200*300 تا 300*400 باشه.
بین اینا هر چی باشه اوکیه و مشکلی نداره
برای من 231*305 بود!

----------


## Ali.psy

> یه جوون مرد پیدا نمیشه جواب منو بده؟


شامل حال شما نیست معلومه.انسانیا بجای شنبه پنجشنبه میدن همین

----------


## Ali.psy

> استاد این رو هم متوجه نمیشم چیه
> جانبازان و آزادگان در صورت دارا بودن مدت حضور در جبهه ،ضمن درج کد پیگیری در بند 17 تقاضانامه ثبت نامی، به ارگان ذیربط (سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی یا وزارت جهاد کشاورزی) مراجعه و با ارائه کارت جانبازی یا آزادگی ، فرم مخصوص استفاده از مدت حضور در جبهه را تکمیل نمایند تا آمار و اطلاعات آنان بعد از زمان ثبت نام توسط ستاد مشترک سپاه پاسداران(سازمان بسیج مستضعفین )یا وزارت جهاد کشاورزی مورد تایید نهایی قرار گیرد و در گزینش نهایی به مدت جبهه معادل شده با درصد جانبازی و مدت اسارت اضافه گردد


اگه پدرت کارت جانبازی داره واسارت و...باید بره سپاه فرم پر کنه براش کد بدن تو ثبت نام کدو وارد کنید سهمیه جانبازی شما ثبت بشه.حتما اینارو پدرتون میدونن.برن راهنماییشون میکنن کاملا

----------


## Lara27

> اگه پدرت کارت جانبازی داره واسارت و...باید بره سپاه فرم پر کنه براش کد بدن تو ثبت نام کدو وارد کنید سهمیه جانبازی شما ثبت بشه.حتما اینارو پدرتون میدونن.برن راهنماییشون میکنن کاملا


پدرم که نمیخواد کنکور بده  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Lara27

> اگه پدرت کارت جانبازی داره واسارت و...باید بره سپاه فرم پر کنه براش کد بدن تو ثبت نام کدو وارد کنید سهمیه جانبازی شما ثبت بشه.حتما اینارو پدرتون میدونن.برن راهنماییشون میکنن کاملا


واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13): من هر سال فقط میردم فرزند آزاده با اینکه ددی جانباز هم هست 
پس اون دوتا دوستم سر همین قبول شدن؟
 :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Ali.psy

> پدرم که نمیخواد کنکور بده


بله.ولی اگه ایشون جانبازن باید فرم تاییدیه نهایی جانبازیشونو پر کنن.و روالو براشون بگن

----------


## Lara27

> بله.ولی اگه ایشون جانبازن باید فرم تاییدیه نهایی جانبازیشونو پر کنن.و روالو براشون بگن


یعنی چی؟
یعنی برای من این جانبازی هم تاثیر داره؟
میشه یه کم واضح بگید ؟
من اصلا متوجه منظورتون نیستم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ali.psy

> واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من هر سال فقط میردم فرزند آزاده با اینکه ددی جانباز هم هست 
> پس اون دوتا دوستم سر همین قبول شدن؟


جانبازی خب سهمیه هست دیگه.خیلی تو قبولی موثره

----------


## Ali.psy

> یعنی چی؟
> یعنی برای من این جانبازی هم تاثیر داره؟
> میشه یه کم واضح بگید ؟
> من اصلا متوجه منظورتون نیستم


فرم ثبت نامو از اخر دفترچه دقیق نگاه کنید متوجه میشید

----------


## Lara27

> جانبازی خب سهمیه هست دیگه.خیلی تو قبولی موثره



اخه توی ثبت نام نمیشه هر دوتاتیک رو زد 
وایییییی ممنون 
من این حرف رو یه بار از  آقای شهبازی شنیدم چند مدت پیش ولی جدی نگرفتم 
البته زیادم متوجه منظورشون نشدم  :Yahoo (99): 
ممنون

----------


## Lara27

بند 23 رو هیچ کدام بزنیم؟ :Yahoo (35): یا کلا نزنیم؟

----------


## Lara27

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP:yahoo (2):

----------


## 3amira

> اونی که توی تجربی نوشته منظورش زبانی هست که توی عمومی تجربی میخوای جواب بدی . 
> 
> اخر صفحه یه قسمت برا زبان هست اونو بزن شماره سریال کارت زبان رو هم وارد کن .هم زمان هم تجربی ثبت نام میشی هم زبان


من سه روز پیش کنکور تجربی رو جدا ثبت نام کرده بودم...حالا برای زبان باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کد کارت رو هم که برای زبان میدم قبول نمیکنه :yahoo (21):

----------


## agvade

سلام
مهندس من ورودی 93 دانشگاه ازاد هستم.امسال دوباره کنکور میدم .پارسالم از اشتغال به تحصیل استفاده کرده بودم.امسال برای ثبت نام در کنکور 94 کد نظام وضیفه رو چند بزنم؟؟؟؟؟؟(راستی پیش دانشگاهیم رو هم سال تحصیلی 91-92 گرفتم)

----------


## Keiv4n

من چرا سری و سریال شناسناممو پیدا نمیکنم؟

----------


## _Zari_

> من چرا سری و سریال شناسناممو پیدا نمیکنم؟


تو صفحات شناسنامه به صورت نقطه چین هم هست..صفحه اول روی جلد شناسنامه به رنگ قهوه ای هم نوشته شده

----------


## Masood11

> من سه روز پیش کنکور تجربی رو جدا ثبت نام کرده بودم...حالا برای زبان باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کد کارت رو هم که برای زبان میدم قبول نمیکنه :yahoo (21):


سوال منم هست! اگه ممکنه راهنمایی بفرمایید!

----------


## h.rfn

اقا ما فارغ اتحصیلان 93 که متولد 75 م کد نظام وظیفه رو باید چند بزنیم ؟ یکی میگه شش یکی هفت . اخه توضیحاتش خیلی گنگه .  لطفا بگید اخه تا ظهر میخوام ثبت نام کنم . اینم توضیحاتش . 


کد ۷) دانشآموزانی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (۱۸ سالگی تمام) موفق به اخذ دیپلم  یا پیشدانشگاهی به صورت حضوری یـا غیـر حضـوری (داوطلـب آزاد) شـده
باشند، به شرط نداشتن غیبت.
********************************************۸
کد ۶) فارغالتحصیلان دیپلم به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان ۲۲ سالگی و  پیشدانشگاهی به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تـا پایـان ۲۴ سـالگی بـه صـورت
پیوسته و حضوری (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به  اینکه از تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل آنان در مقطع دیپلم یا پیشدانشـگاهی تـا
زمان قبولی قطعی و ثبتنام در دانشگاه بیش از یکسال سپری نشده و وارد غیبت نشده باشند.
تبصره ۱- دانشآموزانی در شمول این بند قرار میگیرند که دوره متوسطه را پیش  از سال ۹۲ شروع کرده باشند و افرادی که دوره متوسطه (سال اول متوسـطه) را
از مهر ۹۱ آغاز کرده باشند، سقف مجاز سنوات تحصیلی آنان حداکثر تا پایان ۲۰ سالگی خواهد بود.
تبصره ۲- کسانی که در مدت یکساله، خود را معرفی و برای آنان برگه اعزام  بدون غیبت صادر شده است، چنانچه پیش از اعزام به خـدمت در دانشـگاه  پذیرفتـه
شوند مجاز به ادامه تحصیل خواهند بود.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اقا ما فارغ اتحصیلان 93 که متولد 75 م کد نظام وظیفه رو باید چند بزنیم ؟ یکی میگه شش یکی هفت . اخه توضیحاتش خیلی گنگه .  لطفا بگید اخه تا ظهر میخوام ثبت نام کنم . اینم توضیحاتش . 


کد ۷) دانشآموزانی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (۱۸ سالگی تمام) موفق به اخذ دیپلم  یا پیشدانشگاهی به صورت حضوری یـا غیـر حضـوری (داوطلـب آزاد) شـده
باشند، به شرط نداشتن غیبت.
********************************************۸
کد ۶) فارغالتحصیلان دیپلم به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان ۲۲ سالگی و  پیشدانشگاهی به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تـا پایـان ۲۴ سـالگی بـه صـورت
پیوسته و حضوری (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به  اینکه از تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل آنان در مقطع دیپلم یا پیشدانشـگاهی تـا
زمان قبولی قطعی و ثبتنام در دانشگاه بیش از یکسال سپری نشده و وارد غیبت نشده باشند.
تبصره ۱- دانشآموزانی در شمول این بند قرار میگیرند که دوره متوسطه را پیش  از سال ۹۲ شروع کرده باشند و افرادی که دوره متوسطه (سال اول متوسـطه) را
از مهر ۹۱ آغاز کرده باشند، سقف مجاز سنوات تحصیلی آنان حداکثر تا پایان ۲۰ سالگی خواهد بود.
تبصره ۲- کسانی که در مدت یکساله، خود را معرفی و برای آنان برگه اعزام  بدون غیبت صادر شده است، چنانچه پیش از اعزام به خـدمت در دانشـگاه  پذیرفتـه
شوند مجاز به ادامه تحصیل خواهند بود.

----------


## H03ein

*طبق جمله زیر (صفحه 4)

2 - آن دسته از داوطلباني كه علاقه مند به شركت در گزينش دانشگاه پيام نور و يا مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي و غيرانتفاعي نيز مي باشند، بايد سريال اعتباري به مبلغ (هشتاد هزار) ريال را تهيه و بند مربوط را علامتگذاري نمايند.

سوال اول : منظور از غیردولتی ، همون دانشگاه ازاده؟

سوال دومم اینه که، ثبت نام برای دانشگاه ازاد بعدن انجام میشه یا الان صورت میگیره؟*

ممنون

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> مهندس یه سوال فنی
> من چشمام ناجور ضعیفه نمره 12 جفتش با هم 24
> دفترچه گفته باید یه فرم بگیری بفرستی قبول
>  ولی سر جلسه چیکارا میکنن مثلا دفترچه با فونت بزرگتر یا مثلا شاید وقت بیشتر کلا چی نصیب آدم میشه؟


هیچ اتفاق خاصی نمیفته. من یه بار تیک ضعف بینایی رو زدم. چون عینکیم. هیچ فرقی قایل نشدن مدرک خاصی هم ازم نخواستن

----------


## Lara27

بچه ها بند 23 رو خالی بذارم یا هیچ کدوم رو بزنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## *Yousef*

بچه ها داستان این فرم 2 چیه!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Lara27

یکی جواب بده دیگه اه

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> بچه ها بند 23 رو خالی بذارم یا هیچ کدوم رو بزنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


منظورت بند وضعیت تحصیلیه؟

----------


## *Yousef*

منم باید بگم جواب بدید دیکه اه, تا جوابمو بدین؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

منم باید بگم جواب بدید دیکه اه, تا جوابمو بدین؟

----------


## Lara27

> منظورت بند وضعیت تحصیلیه؟


بله

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> بله


اگه تحصیلات عالی (تحصیلات دانشگاهی) داشته باشید باید این قسمت رو علامت بزنید.
در غیر این صورت لازم نیست

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> بچه ها داستان این فرم 2 چیه!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اگه جواب سوالتون رو میدونستم حتما میگفتم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## a.z.s

> اگه تحصیلات عالی (تحصیلات دانشگاهی) داشته باشید باید این قسمت رو علامت بزنید.
> در غیر این صورت لازم نیست


یعنی چی لازم نیست من نزده بودم ارور داد بعد هیچ کدام رو زدم 
در ضمن یه سوال برای بخش اقلیت ها هم هیچکدام رو باید میزیدیم یا خالی می موند من هیچ کدام رو زدم

----------


## wruveacr

> بچه ها داستان این فرم 2 چیه!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


این فرم رو باید پر کنی ، ببری بدی به مدیر مدرسه امضا کنه ... بعد هم دست خودت می مونه شاید بعداً بدرد بخوره ...




> من سه روز پیش کنکور تجربی رو جدا ثبت نام کرده بودم...حالا برای زبان باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کد کارت رو هم که برای زبان میدم قبول نمیکنه :yahoo (21):


باید بری اطلاعاتت رو ویرایش کنی و تیک "علاقه مند به شرکت در گروه آزمایشی زبان های خارجی می باشم" (بند 44) رو بزنی ...
سریال کارت هم زیرش باید وارد کنی .

----------


## a.z.s

من که توی قسمت اقلیت های دینی هیچ کدام رو زدم چه خاکی سرم بریزم من مسلمونم میگن باید خالی میزاشتی
 :Yahoo (13):

----------


## hamed2357

> بچه ها بند 23 رو خالی بذارم یا هیچ کدوم رو بزنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


هیچکدام را بزن.

----------


## Takfir

> هیچکدام را بزن.


مهندس یکی که رشتش ریاضیه میتونه کنکور انسانی ثبت نام کنه کنکور انسانی بده؟!

----------


## hamed2357

> یه جوون مرد پیدا نمیشه جواب منو بده؟


من بعد از سه روز بیداری، 16 ساعت خوابیدم.
سوالی باشه بگین تا جواب بدم

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس یکی که رشتش ریاضیه میتونه کنکور انسانی ثبت نام کنه کنکور انسانی بده؟!


بله عزیزم.

----------


## Lara27

> هیچکدام را بزن.


واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟ آخه من فقط دیپلم دارما  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Takfir

مهندس یکی که رشتش ریاضیه میتونه کنکور انسانی ثبت نام کنه کنکور انسانی بده؟!

----------


## Lara27

> من بعد از سه روز بیداری، 16 ساعت خوابیدم.
> سوالی باشه بگین تا جواب بدم


سوال ام فکر کنم توی یکی دو صفحه قبله . حال ندارم دوباره بنویسم . ممنون میشم برین بخونید جواب بدید 
 :Yahoo (21): 
خخخ

----------


## hamed2357

> *طبق جمله زیر (صفحه 4)
> 
> 2 - آن دسته از داوطلباني كه علاقه مند به شركت در گزينش دانشگاه پيام نور و يا مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي و غيرانتفاعي نيز مي باشند، بايد سريال اعتباري به مبلغ (هشتاد هزار) ريال را تهيه و بند مربوط را علامتگذاري نمايند.
> 
> سوال اول : منظور از غیردولتی ، همون دانشگاه ازاده؟
> 
> سوال دومم اینه که، ثبت نام برای دانشگاه ازاد بعدن انجام میشه یا الان صورت میگیره؟*
> 
> ممنون


سلام خیر برای آزاد نیازی نیست کارت جدا بگیرید.
این 8 تومن برای پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی هست.

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام
> مهندس من ورودی 93 دانشگاه ازاد هستم.امسال دوباره کنکور میدم .پارسالم از اشتغال به تحصیل استفاده کرده بودم.امسال برای ثبت نام در کنکور 94 کد نظام وضیفه رو چند بزنم؟؟؟؟؟؟(راستی پیش دانشگاهیم رو هم سال تحصیلی 91-92 گرفتم)


سلام در نظرات اینجا به اندازه ی کافی بحث شده است.
موفق باشید

----------


## hamed2357

> چیز خاصی نیست ...... تا امسال کنکور در 3 روز برگزار می شده که ظاهرا می خوان از سال آینده تو 2 روز برگزارش کنن


اگر تعداد کسایی که در کنار رشته ی اصلی، هنر و زبان را همزمان انتخاب می کنند خیلی کم باشد، احتمالا همچین کاری می کنند.

----------


## Takfir

مهندس میگم من که زبان هم ثبت نام کردم!!! یهو یه جوری نشه مثلا امروز بعد ظهر زبان بدم فردا صبح کنکور خودمو :Yahoo (21): ؟

فاجعه میشه که

----------


## hamed2357

> دوستان من متولد اردیبهشت 75 هستم و امسال یعنی 93 شهریور امتحان پیش دانشگاهیم رو تکمیل کردم ( درسم خوبه، 2 آزمون غیبت داشتم )
> می خواستم بپرسم من باید 6 بزنم نظام وظیفه رو؟ چون من اردیبهشت امسال 18 تمام شدم اما شهریور مدرک پیش گرفتم.


اگر تا ۳۰شهریور ۹۴ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را میگیری کد ۵ بزن.
اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را در ۸ ماه اخیر گرفتی (و وقتی گرفتی ۱۸ساله بودی )کد۶ را بزن.
اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را در ۸ ماه اخیر گرفتی (و وقتی گرفتی ۱۸ساله نبودی )کد۷ را بزن.

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس میگم من که زبان هم ثبت نام کردم!!! یهو یه جوری نشه مثلا امروز بعد ظهر زبان بدم فردا صبح کنکور خودمو؟
> 
> فاجعه میشه که


فاجعه نمیشه عزیزم.
اگر اینجوری شد که قبل از عید قراره مشخص بشه، باید دوران جمع بندی تمرین کنی

----------


## Ali.psy

> مهندس میگم من که زبان هم ثبت نام کردم!!! یهو یه جوری نشه مثلا امروز بعد ظهر زبان بدم فردا صبح کنکور خودمو؟
> 
> فاجعه میشه که


نه انگاری قراره21 خرداد انسانی باشه فرداش زبان.تداخل نداره

----------


## wruveacr

من دفترچه و 1 کارت اعتباری اصلی و 2 تا کارت علاقه مندی زبان و غیر انتفاعی رو باهم از اداره پست گرفتم .
حالا می گه کارت زبان استفاده شده :

*خطاهاي زير را برطرف کرده و دوباره بر روي دکمه تاييد کليک کنيد:
*
* بند 44 کارت علاقمندی شرکت در گروه آموزشی زبان استفاده شده است لطفا از کارت دیگری استفاده نمایید*

یعنی اداره پست این کارت رو به دو نفر داده که شانس ما بوده 15000 تومان پرید ؟

----------


## hamed2357

> من دفترچه و 1 کارت اعتباری اصلی و 2 تا کارت علاقه مندی زبان و غیر انتفاعی رو باهم از اداره پست گرفتم .
> حالا می گه کارت زبان استفاده شده :
> 
> *خطاهاي زير را برطرف کرده و دوباره بر روي دکمه تاييد کليک کنيد:
> *
> * بند 44 کارت علاقمندی شرکت در گروه آموزشی زبان استفاده شده است لطفا از کارت دیگری استفاده نمایید*
> 
> یعنی اداره پست این کارت رو به دو نفر داده که شانس ما بوده 15000 تومان پرید ؟


درود
اقدام به ثبت نام جداگانه زبان که نکردید قبلش؟
یکبار دیگر چک کنید و اگر دوباره خطا داد بله استفاده شده است.
برید اداره پست مربوطه و مشکل را مطرح کنید.
اگر هم 15 تومان مهم نیست دوباره بگیرید.

----------


## a.z.s

> من که توی قسمت اقلیت های دینی هیچ کدام رو زدم چه خاکی سرم بریزم من مسلمونم میگن باید خالی میزاشتی



کسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## hamed2357

> کسی نیست جواب بده


خب ویرایشش کن. 
راستی یچیزی بگم وقتی ویرایش کنکور ارشد را میزدم کد رهگیری تغییر می کرد ها
اینجا هم حواستون باشه اگه تغییر کنه آخرین کد رهگیری پیگیری را یادداشت کنید.

----------


## rez657

سلام دوستان من ثبت نام کردم تمام  ولی الان میخام برا آزرمون انگلیسی هم شرکت کنم چیکار کنم 
20

----------


## wruveacr

> سلام دوستان من ثبت نام کردم تمام  ولی الان میخام برا آزرمون انگلیسی هم شرکت کنم چیکار کنم 
> 20


سلام
یه کارت علاقه مندی برای زبان به قیمت 15000 تومان تهیه کن ، بعد برو قسمت *ویرایش اطلاعات* و تیک *بند 44* یعنی "*علاقه مند به شرکت در گروه آزمایشی زبان های خارجی می باشم*" رو بزن .
زیرش ازت سریال کارت اعتباری رو می خواد ، وارد کن .

البته بند 35 "زبان خارجی که امتحان خواهم داد" رو هم باید انگلیسی بزنی که کنکور زبانت انگلیسی باشه .
;-)

----------


## rez657

> سلام
> یه کارت علاقه مندی برای زبان به قیمت 15000 تومان تهیه کن ، بعد برو قسمت *ویرایش اطلاعات* و تیک *بند 44* یعنی "*علاقه مند به شرکت در گروه آزمایشی زبان های خارجی می باشم*" رو بزن .
> زیرش ازت سریال کارت اعتباری رو می خواد ، وارد کن .
> 
> البته بند 35 "زبان خارجی که امتحان خواهم داد" رو هم باید انگلیسی بزنی که کنکور زبانت انگلیسی باشه .
> ;-)


ممنون برادر:yahoo (4):

48

----------


## wruveacr

> درود
> اقدام به ثبت نام جداگانه زبان که نکردید قبلش؟
> یکبار دیگر چک کنید و اگر دوباره خطا داد بله استفاده شده است.
> برید اداره پست مربوطه و مشکل را مطرح کنید.
> اگر هم 15 تومان مهم نیست دوباره بگیرید.


نه جدا ثبت نام نکردم ...
رفتم اداره پست گفتم ، گقتش اولین مورد هست که پیش اومده ، کارت رو گرفت و گفت به سازمان سنجش اطلاع می دیم که کارت رو باطل کنه و یکی جدید بهم داد .
ثبت نام هم کردم ، فقط سوال من اینه که اگه یه بنده خدای دیگه ای قبل از من از این کارت استفاده کرده باشه (حالا یا اینترنتی خریده یا اداره پست اشتباهی 2 تا کپی زده و یکی به من داده یکی به اون :D) اونوقت با باطل کردن کارت ، ثبت نام اون هم باطل میشه بدون این که مطلع بشه ؟!!!

مهندس 2 تا سوال هم داشتم :

اولاً بگم من بند *15* یعنی *"اقلیت های مذهبی ..."* رو نزدم ، دوباره رفتم ویرایش اطلاعات نگاه کردم دیدم خودش تیک زده "هیچ کدام" . (جواب دوستمون *hamid1996*)
تازه وقتی تیک خورد دیگه نمیشه حذفش کرد :D
ولی بند *21 "اتباع غیر ایرانی"* هم من نزدم "هیچ کدام" و سیستم هم خالی گذاشته ، موردی که نداره ؟ یا حتماً باید هیچ کدام رو تیک بزنم ؟!

دوماً بند *36 "دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل : ..."* منی که الان پیش هستم باید *"دوره پیش دانشگاهی"* رو بزنم دیگه ؟!
و بند *39* هم *"کد بخش محل اخذ مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی"* من هنوز فارغ التحصیل از پیش دانشگاهی نشدم ولی اینو مثل دوم و سوم پر کردم ، مشکلی نیست یا خالی بذارم ؟
 چون بند پایینش یعنی 40 رو خود دفترچه گفته پیشاپیش 94 بزنید ...

ممنون
موفق باشید ;-)

----------


## hamed2357

> نه جدا ثبت نام نکردم ...
> 1 رفتم اداره پست گفتم ، گقتش اولین مورد هست که پیش اومده ، کارت رو گرفت و گفت به سازمان سنجش اطلاع می دیم که کارت رو باطل کنه و یکی جدید بهم داد .
> ثبت نام هم کردم ، فقط سوال من اینه که اگه یه بنده خدای دیگه ای قبل از من از این کارت استفاده کرده باشه (حالا یا اینترنتی خریده یا اداره پست اشتباهی 2 تا کپی زده و یکی به من داده یکی به اون :D) اونوقت با باطل کردن کارت ، ثبت نام اون هم باطل میشه بدون این که مطلع بشه ؟!!!
> 
> مهندس 2 تا سوال هم داشتم :
> 
> اولاً بگم من بند *15* یعنی *"اقلیت های مذهبی ..."* رو نزدم ، دوباره رفتم ویرایش اطلاعات نگاه کردم دیدم خودش تیک زده "هیچ کدام" . (جواب دوستمون *hamid1996*)
> تازه وقتی تیک خورد دیگه نمیشه حذفش کرد :D
> 2  ولی بند *21 "اتباع غیر ایرانی"* هم من نزدم "هیچ کدام" و سیستم هم خالی گذاشته ، موردی که نداره ؟ یا حتماً باید هیچ کدام رو تیک بزنم ؟!
> ...


 1 سنجش بدون اطلاع اون بنده خدا باطل نخواهد کرد.(اگر بنده خدایی باشه البته)
2نه مشکلی ندارد
3 شما کد پیش دانشگاهی فعلی را بزنید (که قراره فارغ التحصیل بشی) یعنی الان پیش دانشگاهی کدام بخش هستید!

----------


## a.z.s

> نه جدا ثبت نام نکردم ...
> رفتم اداره پست گفتم ، گقتش اولین مورد هست که پیش اومده ، کارت رو گرفت و گفت به سازمان سنجش اطلاع می دیم که کارت رو باطل کنه و یکی جدید بهم داد .
> ثبت نام هم کردم ، فقط سوال من اینه که اگه یه بنده خدای دیگه ای قبل از من از این کارت استفاده کرده باشه (حالا یا اینترنتی خریده یا اداره پست اشتباهی 2 تا کپی زده و یکی به من داده یکی به اون :D) اونوقت با باطل کردن کارت ، ثبت نام اون هم باطل میشه بدون این که مطلع بشه ؟!!!
> 
> مهندس 2 تا سوال هم داشتم :
> 
> اولاً بگم من بند *15* یعنی *"اقلیت های مذهبی ..."* رو نزدم ، دوباره رفتم ویرایش اطلاعات نگاه کردم دیدم خودش تیک زده "هیچ کدام" . (جواب دوستمون *hamid1996*)
> تازه وقتی تیک خورد دیگه نمیشه حذفش کرد :D
> ولی بند *21 "اتباع غیر ایرانی"* هم من نزدم "هیچ کدام" و سیستم هم خالی گذاشته ، موردی که نداره ؟ یا حتماً باید هیچ کدام رو تیک بزنم ؟!
> ...


پس من مشکلی ندارم خیالم راحت؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> پس من مشکلی ندارم خیالم راحت؟؟


طبق حرفی که دوستمون گفتند نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## Lara27

مهندس پیک سنجش رو از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس پیک سنجش رو از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟


*دانلود شماره ی ۹۱۳*
*دانلود شماره ی ۹۱۲*
*دانلود شماره ی ۹۱۱*
*دانود شماره ی ۹۱۰*
*دانلود شماره ی ۹۰۹*
*دانلود شماره ی ۹۰۸*
*دانلود شماره ی ۹۰۷*
*دانلود شماره ی ۹۰۶*
*دانلود شماره ی ۹۰۵*
*دانلود شماره ی ۹۰۴*

لینک دانلود هست

peyk.sanjesh.org/
فعلا بسته هست فکرکنم سرشون شلوغه

----------


## Keiv4n

من هم ثبت نام کردم ولی سه تا سوال دارم؟

1- قسمت اقلیت های مذهبی رو باید هیچکدام میزدیم؟
2- اونجایی که وضعیت تحصیلی داشت مثلاً نوشته بود دانشجوی روزانه، باید هیچکدام رو میزدیم؟
3- سهمیه رو باید مناطق میزدیم؟
4- اتباع خارجی رو هم باید هیچکدام میزدیم؟

همین دیگه :d

----------


## hamed2357

> من هم ثبت نام کردم ولی سه تا سوال دارم؟
> 
> 1- قسمت اقلیت های مذهبی رو باید هیچکدام میزدیم؟
> 2- اونجایی که وضعیت تحصیلی داشت مثلاً نوشته بود دانشجوی روزانه، باید هیچکدام رو میزدیم؟
> 3- سهمیه رو باید مناطق میزدیم؟
> 4- اتباع خارجی رو هم باید هیچکدام میزدیم؟
> 
> همین دیگه :d


1- بله
2- اگر دانشگاه نرفتید بله
3-اگر سهمیه ی خاصی مانند شاهد و.. ندارید بله سهمیه مناطق(یعنی یکی از 1و2و3و هستید)
4- yes

----------


## Keiv4n

> 1- بله
> 2- اگر دانشگاه نرفتید بله
> 3-اگر سهمیه ی خاصی مانند شاهد و.. ندارید بله سهمیه مناطق(یعنی یکی از 1و2و3و هستید)
> 4- yes


خیلی ممنون مهندس. فقط من وقتی مناطق رو زدم دیگه ازم نخواست منطقه 1 و 2 و 3 بزنم. این که مشکلی نداره؟
tnx dude.

----------


## hamed2357

> خیلی ممنون مهندس. فقط من وقتی مناطق رو زدم دیگه ازم نخواست منطقه 1 و 2 و 3 بزنم. این که مشکلی نداره؟
> tnx dude.


No there is no problem
The Sanjesh s Agent will be recognize its with your educational city code

----------


## hamed2357

> نه انگاری قراره21 خرداد انسانی باشه فرداش زبان.تداخل نداره


تاریخ دقیق اواخر اسفند مشخص میشه

----------


## maryam2759

سلام لطفا راجع به فرم چهار توضیح بدید؟کسی که انتخاب واحد نکرده باید فرم رو ببره دانشگاهش امضا کنه؟

----------


## maryam2759

اگه نمیدونید بگید تا الکی وقتم هدر ندم و منتظر جواب نباشم واز ی جا دیگه بپرسم

----------


## samet

دوستان ثبت نام کنکور فنی  و حرفه ای کی هست؟همینه که توی پست اول نوشته تا 28 بهمن وقت داره؟
اخه کنکور 93 توی خرداد ثبت نامش بود :Yahoo (117):

----------


## hamed2357

> دوستان ثبت نام کنکور فنی  و حرفه ای کی هست؟همینه که توی پست اول نوشته تا 28 بهمن وقت داره؟
> اخه کنکور 93 توی خرداد ثبت نامش بود


برای شما معمولا هرساله از اواسط اردیبهشت تا اواسط خرداد هست.

----------


## Ali.psy

> تاریخ دقیق اواخر اسفند مشخص میشه


اونکه بله18 اسفند.ولی تقریبا مشخص کردن.بازم صبر وشکیبایی

----------


## hamed2357

> اونکه بله18 اسفند.ولی تقریبا مشخص کردن.بازم صبر وشکیبایی


بله-
فکرکنم منتظر این هستند که چه رشته ای کمترین تداخل را پیدا میکنه،بعدش مشخص کنند.

----------


## saba joon

به نظرتون خوبه که کنکور رشته دیگه بدی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  یکی هم بچه های تجربی نمیتونن ریاضی بدن؟؟؟؟؟؟//:yahoo (2):

----------


## hamed2357

> به نظرتون خوبه که کنکور رشته دیگه بدی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ یکی هم بچه های تجربی نمیتونن ریاضی بدن؟؟؟؟؟؟//:yahoo (2):


شما با دیپلم تجربی میتونید کنکور ریاضی بدید مشکلی نیست.
اینکه خوبه اینکه رشته ی دیگر امتحان بدهیم یا نه-بستگی به این مساله داردکه:
اگر شما تجربی هستید و احساس می کنید 5-6 رشته ی خوب تجربی را قبول نمی شوید(پزشکی،دندان،دارو،فیز  وتراپی و..) بهتر است که ریاضی کنکور بدهید.
چون در ریاضی هررشته ی  مهندسی را که دوست داشتید قبول می شوید و با پشتکار میتونی یک مهندس موفق بشوی که من بهتر از رشته ای مانند پرستاری و زیر دست یک پزشک کار کردن می دانم قطعا.(البته کسی که علاقه به پرستاری دارد قضیه فرق میکند.من برای کسی گفتم که علاقه ی خاصی به کار در محیط های بیمارستانی مانند ندارد)

----------


## hamed2357

> اگه نمیدونید بگید تا الکی وقتم هدر ندم و منتظر جواب نباشم واز ی جا دیگه بپرسم


شرمنده جواب سوال شما را پیدا نکردم.
عذر میخواهم.

----------


## hamed2357

درضمن بعضی ها پیامک دادند در مورد  شرط معدل برای رشته های پزشکی و.. که باید حداقل 16 باشد
داوطلبان گرامی این شرط برای اتباع خارجی می باشد.

----------


## saba joon

ممنون اقا حامد ولے منظورم این بود که همراه تجربے ریاضے بدم میدوم تویکےاز رشته. هایے که شمردید حتما درمیام ولے ریاضےرو واسه رتبه اش میخام

----------


## hamed2357

> ممنون اقا حامد ولے منظورم این بود که همراه تجربے ریاضے بدم میدوم تویکےاز رشته. هایے که شمردید حتما درمیام ولے ریاضےرو واسه رتبه اش میخام


نه خیرعزیز
نمیشه همزمان ریاضی و تجربی را با هم شرکت کرد.

----------


## saba joon

چه بد . ممنون که ازوقت باارزشتون گذشتین وجمو دادین . خیلےخیلے متشکرم
:yahoo (1):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

----------


## hamed2357

> چه بد . ممنون که ازوقت باارزشتون گذشتین وجمو دادین . خیلےخیلے متشکرم
> :yahoo (1):
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


بله
تازه امسال یک خبرهایی هست ممکن است تو یک روز برگزار بشن که البته بعید میدونم.

----------


## exe.

من فارغ التحصیلم ولی موقع ثبتنام معدل پیش رو وارد نکردم آیا مشکلی بوجود میاد؟

----------


## hamed2357

> من فارغ التحصیلم ولی موقع ثبتنام معدل پیش رو وارد نکردم آیا مشکلی بوجود میاد؟


سلام 
1- مشکل آنچنانی پیش نمیاد.
2- چرا وارد نکردی؟
3- هنوزم فرصت ویرایش هست،بهتر است در ویرایش معدل را وارد کنید.
4- اگر پایین است ضرری ندارد نگران نباشید و وارد کنید

----------


## behrouz

*س.من تا سوم تو یک مدرسه وسال پیشو تو شهر دیگه گرفتم حالا وا3 فرم2 باید به کجا مراجعه کنم؟*

----------


## hamed2357

> *س.من تا سوم تو یک مدرسه وسال پیشو تو شهر دیگه گرفتم حالا وا3 فرم2 باید به کجا مراجعه کنم؟*


سلام. استخراج کد هر شهر کاری ندارد.در آن توضیحات اولیه لینکش را دادم.
سپس اینطور عمل کنید.



کد منطقه آموزش و پرورش:نام شهری که درس خوندید را بزنکد استان: مشخصهکد بخش : مشخصه

----------


## KONKURSHOP

برای فارغ التحصیلان کد چند باید بزنیم برای سربازی؟

----------


## hamed2357

> برای فارغ التحصیلان کد چند باید بزنیم برای سربازی؟


درود
اگر تا ۳۰شهریور ۹۴ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را میگیری کد ۵ بزن.
اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را در ۸ ماه اخیر گرفتی (و وقتی گرفتی ۱۸ساله بودی )کد۶ را بزن.
اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را در ۸ ماه اخیر گرفتی (و وقتی گرفتی ۱۸ساله نبودی )کد۷ را بزن.

----------


## exe.

مهندس معدلم پیشم ۱۷/۵ هستش وارد نکردم چون بهم گفتن الزامی نیست منم بقیه مشخصات رو کامل کردم بهرحال ممنون از جوابتون.

----------


## behrouz

[QUOTE=hamed2357;370128]سلام. استخراج کد هر شهر کاری ندارد.در آن توضیحات اولیه لینکش را دادم.
سپس اینطور عمل کنید.
ممنون ولی منظورم برای تاییدش بود که گفته به مدرسه ببرین....

----------


## hamed2357

[QUOTE=behrouz;370139]


> سلام. استخراج کد هر شهر کاری ندارد.در آن توضیحات اولیه لینکش را دادم.
> سپس اینطور عمل کنید.
> ممنون ولی منظورم برای تاییدش بود که گفته به مدرسه ببرین....


اگر شهر مدرسه دور هست الان حتما نیازی نیست تابستان هم میشه این کار را انجام داد.

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس معدلم پیشم ۱۷/۵ هستش وارد نکردم چون بهم گفتن الزامی نیست منم بقیه مشخصات رو کامل کردم بهرحال ممنون از جوابتون.


موقع ویرایش حتما وارد کن.
درضمن توجه کن موقع ویرایش و سپس تایید احتمالش هست کدرهگیری و پیگیری تغییر پیدا بکنه .

----------


## behrouz

[QUOTE=hamed2357;370144]


> اگر شهر مدرسه دور هست الان حتما نیازی نیست تابستان هم میشه این کار را انجام داد.


*مطمئنی مهندس؟ازکنکور محروم نشیم یه وقت؟*

----------


## hamed2357

[QUOTE=behrouz;370148]


> *مطمئنی مهندس؟ازکنکور محروم نشیم یه وقت؟*


بله مطمینم. تا زمان اعلام نتایج رتبه ها(مرداد) نیازی به اون پیدا نمی کنید.

----------


## Keiv4n

اقا این کد منطقه شهرداری محل سکونت رو نزدم؟ مشکلی نیست که؟

البته کد بخش رو زدم هر سه تا رو پر کردم و هم واسه تعیین حوزه امتحانی.

----------


## mbt.danial

سلام من پسرم .پارسال کنکور دادم..نرفتم امسال میخوام دوباره بدم.....کد نظام وظیفه رو چی بزنم؟؟


لطفا هر کی زده بگه

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام من پسرم .پارسال کنکور دادم..نرفتم امسال میخوام دوباره بدم.....کد نظام وظیفه رو چی بزنم؟؟
> 
> 
> لطفا هر کی زده بگه


برای بار سوم با اجازه ی بزرگترها
اگر تا ۳۰شهریور ۹۴ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را میگیری کد ۵ بزن.
اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را در ۸ ماه اخیر گرفتی (و وقتی گرفتی ۱۸ساله بودی )کد۶ را بزن.
اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را در ۸ ماه اخیر گرفتی (و وقتی گرفتی ۱۸ساله نبودی )کد۷ را بزن.

----------


## hamed2357

> اقا این کد منطقه شهرداری محل سکونت رو نزدم؟ مشکلی نیست که؟
> 
> البته کد بخش رو زدم هر سه تا رو پر کردم و هم واسه تعیین حوزه امتحانی.


عزیزم این چیزا نبود دوره ی ما  :Yahoo (2): 
شهرداری و فرمانداری و... چیه؟

----------


## _Zari_

> اقا این کد منطقه شهرداری محل سکونت رو نزدم؟ مشکلی نیست که؟
> 
> البته کد بخش رو زدم هر سه تا رو پر کردم و هم واسه تعیین حوزه امتحانی.


منم کد منطقه شهرداری رو نزدم..فک نکنم مشکلی باشه

----------


## hamed2357

> منم کد منطقه شهرداری رو نزدم..فک نکنم مشکلی باشه


این چیزها دیگه مهم نیست.نگران نباشید

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس معدلم پیشم ۱۷/۵ هستش وارد نکردم چون بهم گفتن الزامی نیست منم بقیه مشخصات رو کامل کردم بهرحال ممنون از جوابتون.


هنگام ویرایش تصحیح کنید بهتر است.

----------


## *Yousef*

دوستان من فارغ التحصیلم, خرداد 93 مدرک پیش رو گرفتم,متولد 19 آذر 74 هستم , گفتین باید کد 6 رو بزنم؟ ولی خب این کد هفت رو ببینید




> كد 7) دانش آموزاني كه قبل از سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) موفق به اخذ *ديپلم* يا پيش دانشگاهي به صورت حضوري يا غير حضوري (داوطلب آزاد ) شده
> باشند، به شرط نداشتن غيبت.


خب من قبل 18 سالگی تمام دیپلممو گرفتم! حالا هم کد 6 شاملم میشه هم 7؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

سره جدتون جواب بدین کافی نتم

----------


## hamed2357

> دوستان من فارغ التحصیلم, خرداد 93 مدرک پیش رو گرفتم,متولد 19 آذر 74 هستم , گفتین باید کد 6 رو بزنم؟ ولی خب این کد هفت رو ببینید
> 
> 
> خب من قبل 18 سالگی تمام دیپلممو گرفتم! حالا هم کد 6 شاملم میشه هم 7؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> سره جدتون جواب بدین کافی نتم


لطفا صفحات قبل برید هست.
همیشه باید پست های قبلی را نخوانده جواب بگیرید!

----------


## *Yousef*

شما مثل اینکه متوجه نمیشی من کافی نت بودم, 30صفحه بخونم؟ اگه اینکاری که می گین خیلی راحته خودتون یه لینکی می ذاشتین اینجا تو نقل قول پستم!
انقدم تریپ شخصیت گنده بودن برمی دارن بعضیا آدم فکر می کنه با چه کسایی داره حرف می زنه!

دوستان اگه کسی می دونه جواب پست بالامو بده.

----------


## mohamad sv

سلام به همگی.من پدرم ایثار گر هستش و مدت 11 ماه و 23 روز در جبهه بوده.امروز رفتم ثبت نام کنم و کارت ایثار پدرم هم برده بودم اما نه من نه صاب کافینتی بلد نبودیم چیرو بزنیم.گویا که باید یه کد 12 رقمی رو میزدیم اما رو کارت نبود.دوستان خیلی نگران هستم خواهشا یکی برادری کنه و مختصر مفید بهم توضیح بده دقیقا باید چیکار کنم.منتظرم.یا علی

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام به همگی.من پدرم ایثار گر هستش و مدت 11 ماه و 23 روز در جبهه بوده.امروز رفتم ثبت نام کنم و کارت ایثار پدرم هم برده بودم اما نه من نه صاب کافینتی بلد نبودیم چیرو بزنیم.گویا که باید یه کد 12 رقمی رو میزدیم اما رو کارت نبود.دوستان خیلی نگران هستم خواهشا یکی برادری کنه و مختصر مفید بهم توضیح بده دقیقا باید چیکار کنم.منتظرم.یا علی


مثلا برای بسیج باید برید سپاه کد 12 رقمی را بگیرید.
شما هم به ارگان مربوط خودتان برید.

----------


## mohamad sv

پدرم ارتشی هستش.یعنی باید بره  سازمان ایثارگری ارتش

----------


## hamed2357

> پدرم ارتشی هستش.یعنی باید بره  سازمان ایثارگری ارتش


بله دوست عزیز
باید به ارگان مربوط خود برید و کد خود را بگیرید

----------


## mohamad sv

مرسی و ممنون.خدا پشتو پناهتون
 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## hamed2357

> مشاور سلام مشاورماگفته زود ازهمون اول نریدپرکنید نگه دارید واسه اخرا .یه وقخ دیرنشه ..؟؟  به نظرتون کے برم پرش کنم؟؟


سلام
خیر دلیلی نداره-
هر وقت فرصت شد انجام بدین.

----------


## Mr.Dr

1-در قسمت شماره 13 فرم ثبت نام كه نوشته شده "منطقه يا ناحيه اخذ ديپلم" بايد كد منطقه رو وارد كنیم يا اسم منطقه رو ؟؟؟
2-آيا "كد بخش محل تولد" و "كد بخش محل اخذ مدارك" براي كسي كه در يك شهر متولد شده و تحصيل كرده يكيه ؟؟؟
3-كد بخش با كد منطقه متفاوته یا یکیه ؟؟؟
4-آيا براي كسي كه در حال گذراندن دوره ي پيش دانشگاهيه پر كردن قسمت هاي 39 و 40 لزومي داره ؟؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> 1-در قسمت شماره 13 فرم ثبت نام كه نوشته شده "منطقه يا ناحيه اخذ ديپلم" بايد كد منطقه رو وارد كنیم يا اسم منطقه رو ؟؟؟
> 2-آيا "كد بخش محل تولد" و "كد بخش محل اخذ مدارك" براي كسي كه در يك شهر متولد شده و تحصيل كرده يكيه ؟؟؟
> 3-كد بخش با كد منطقه متفاوته یا یکیه ؟؟؟
> 4-آيا براي كسي كه در حال گذراندن دوره ي پيش دانشگاهيه پر كردن قسمت هاي 39 و 40 لزومي داره ؟؟؟


1- اگر جایی واژه ی کد بیاد بایستی کدش را وارد کنید وگرنه خودش را
2- کد منطقه آموزش و پرورش , کد بخش با هم فرق دارند.
3-""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""""
4-بله بایستی پر بشه-باید در حال تحصیلتو بنویسی

----------


## Mohammad DH

من چند روز برای تهیه کارت ثبت نام از پاسیان پرداخت می کنم می گه پرداخت ناموفق مشکل از بانکه؟ یکی کمک کنه ببینم چه خاکی باید تو سر خودمو سازمان سنجش بریزم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## hamed2357

نرم افزار کاهش حجم تصاویرAnyPic.Image.Resizer Pro 1.3.5

----------


## زری

سلام من20صفحه خوندم چیزی راجب سوالم ندیدم ممنون میشم جوابمو بدید. اینکه من لیسانس دانشگاه پیام نور رو گرفتم حالا تو وضعیت تحصیلی اگه بزنم فارق التحصیل مقطع کارشناسی فکر نکنن روزانه گرفتم مدرکمو چون درصورت قبولی شاخه های پزشکی باید شهریه بدن حالا چطور بگم روزانه نبودم هیچکدامو یا دانشجو غیر روزانه بزنم اشکال داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام من20صفحه خوندم چیزی راجب سوالم ندیدم ممنون میشم جوابمو بدید. اینکه من لیسانس دانشگاه پیام نور رو گرفتم حالا تو وضعیت تحصیلی اگه بزنم فارق التحصیل مقطع کارشناسی فکر نکنن روزانه گرفتم مدرکمو چون درصورت قبولی شاخه های پزشکی باید شهریه بدن حالا چطور بگم روزانه نبودم هیچکدامو یا دانشجو غیر روزانه بزنم اشکال داره؟؟؟؟


سلام
خیر مشکلی پیش نمیاد.
اونها بعد از بررسی میفهمن که روزانه نبودید.

----------


## Mohammad DH

> ......


اقای دلیجه من می تونم خودم عکس بگیرم ببرم اسکن کنم؟
اگه می شه شرایطش چیه مثلا خیلی مهمه سایه نیوفته رو دیوار یا مثلا چقد از بالاتنه باید تو عکس باشه و...؟

----------


## hamed2357

> اقای دلیجه من می تونم خودم عکس بگیرم ببرم اسکن کنم؟
> اگه می شه شرایطش چیه مثلا خیلی مهمه سایه نیوفته رو دیوار یا مثلا چقد از بالاتنه باید تو عکس باشه و...؟


عکسی که من برای کنکور(سال 88) دادم عکسی که درحنگل گرفته بودم را کات کردم و دادم برای ثبت نام!
اصلا نگران نباش فقط یجوری 3در 4 نشون بده کافی هست.

----------


## Takfir

سلام.خسته نباشید.
ببخشید من یک سوال داشتم.من خود منطقه 1 مشهد هستم. ولی به خاطر مشکل کم شنوایی که دارم میتونم مدرک ببرم و از سهمیه ی منطقه 3 استفاده کنم.
حالا موندم که با منطقه 3 شرکت کنم بهتره یا با همون منطقه 1 خودم؟
مثل این که منطقه 3 رتبه رو 200 تا بهتر میکنه ولی بعضی شهرا مثل شیراز رو نمیتونی بیاری (بومی).
میتونین راهنماییم کنین؟

*سوال دوستمه میشه راهنمایی کنی مهندس!*

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام.خسته نباشید.
> ببخشید من یک سوال داشتم.من خود منطقه 1 مشهد هستم. ولی به خاطر مشکل کم شنوایی که دارم میتونم مدرک ببرم و از سهمیه ی منطقه 3 استفاده کنم.
> حالا موندم که با منطقه 3 شرکت کنم بهتره یا با همون منطقه 1 خودم؟
> مثل این که منطقه 3 رتبه رو 200 تا بهتر میکنه ولی بعضی شهرا مثل شیراز رو نمیتونی بیاری (بومی).
> میتونین راهنماییم کنین؟
> 
> *سوال دوستمه میشه راهنمایی کنی مهندس!*


شک نکند که منطقه 3 استفاده کند.
بومی بودن ربطی به منطقه ندارد.
الان مثلا استان تهران به اهالی استان تهران میگه بوم تهران
ولی در همین استان تهران هم منطقه 1 داریم و هم منطقه 2 و هم منطقه 3
واز هر سه تاشون هم میگیره.
سوال بیشتری بود درخدمتیم

----------


## sahard1994

ماجرای این وزرات اطلاعات چیه که تو ثبت نام زده علاقه مند هستین یا نه ؟!
فقط برا پسراست ؟!
من علاقه مندم ولی مشکل اینجاست دخترم !!
اینو علامت بزنم یا نزنم مهم نیست ؟!

----------


## mohamadaz

> ماجرای این وزرات اطلاعات چیه که تو ثبت نام زده علاقه مند هستین یا نه ؟!
> فقط برا پسراست ؟!
> من علاقه مندم ولی مشکل اینجاست دخترم !!
> اینو علامت بزنم یا نزنم مهم نیست ؟!


پذیرش فقط برای پسرانه 
علامت نزنید

----------


## mobin111

سلام بنده الان دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد هستم باید چی رو بنویسم برای کد نظام وظیفه چون میخوام اگه نتیجه ی کنک.رم خوب شد انصراف بدم

----------


## OmiD

دوستان 2 تا سوال داشتم از کارشناسان . بنده در حال گذراندن ترم سوم رشته نرم افزار در نوبت شبانه دانشگاه دولتی هستم .

1. کد نظام وظیفه چه عددی باید باشه ؟!
2. اگه روزانه در رشته نرم افزار قبول شم ، میتونم درس هایی که پاس کردم رو انطباق بدم در دانشگاه جدید ؟! اگه در رشته به غیر از نرم افزار قبول شم چی ؟!

پیشاپیش ممنون .

----------


## ScareFace

سلام، خسته نباشید
من رشته ام ریاضیه...و امسال سال دومیه که شرکت میکنم....پارسال هم همراه ریاضی رشته هنر شرکت کردم که رتبه خوبی هم آوردم، منتها چون تنها رشته سینما از هنر رو میخواستم قبول نشدم..
امسال که اومدم ثبت نام کنم....توی بند 45 یه چیزایی اومده که اگه میخوای کنکور هنر ثبت نام کنی به خاطر نظم بیشتر و دادن آزمون عملی، میتونی از اونها تیک بزنی...که یکیش میشه، کارگردانی و تئاتر و بازیگری
حالا من که تنها چیزی که توی هنر میخوام سینما ست باید اون گزینه رو تیک بزنم...یا نه فقط همون کنکور هنر رو بدم...
شکی که دارم به خاطر اینه که ، پارسال سینما، کلا یه رشته جدا بود و ربطی به تئاتر و کارگردانی نداشت...
الان من چی کار کنم؟؟؟ممنون میشم جواب بدید، که اگه ایرادی هست زودتر ویرایشش کنم...

----------


## h.rfn

دوستان قسمت اقلیت های دینی رو هیچ کدام بزنم یا خالیش بزارم ؟ وضیعت اموزش چی ؟ . در ضمن من (فارغ التحصیل 93) متولد هشتم خرداد 75 م و موقعی که امتحانا پیش تمام شدن هنوز 18 رو تمام نکردم اما مدرک پیشم تاریخش اواسطه تیر هستش که صادر شده (18 سال  شده بودم ) حالا بین اون دوتا کد باید 6 رو بزم یا هفت ؟

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام بنده الان دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد هستم باید چی رو بنویسم برای کد نظام وظیفه چون میخوام اگه نتیجه ی کنک.رم خوب شد انصراف بدم


سلام کد 6 را بزنید

----------


## hamed2357

> دوستان 2 تا سوال داشتم از کارشناسان . بنده در حال گذراندن ترم سوم رشته نرم افزار در نوبت شبانه دانشگاه دولتی هستم .
> 
> 1. کد نظام وظیفه چه عددی باید باشه ؟!
> 2. اگه روزانه در رشته نرم افزار قبول شم ، میتونم درس هایی که پاس کردم رو انطباق بدم در دانشگاه جدید ؟! اگه در رشته به غیر از نرم افزار قبول شم چی ؟!
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون .


سلام
1- کد 6 را بزنید
2- برای انطباق بایستی دانشگاه مقصد شما دانشگاه مبدا شما را قبول داشته باشد.در اینصورت میشه

----------


## hamed2357

> دوستان قسمت اقلیت های دینی رو هیچ کدام بزنم یا خالیش بزارم ؟ وضیعت اموزش چی ؟ . در ضمن من (فارغ التحصیل 93) متولد هشتم خرداد 75 م و موقعی که امتحانا پیش تمام شدن هنوز 18 رو تمام نکردم اما مدرک پیشم تاریخش اواسطه تیر هستش که صادر شده (18 سال  شده بودم ) حالا بین اون دوتا کد باید 6 رو بزم یا هفت ؟


برای بار پنجم میگویم(خواهشا صفحات قبل را بخونید)
اگر تا ۳۰شهریور ۹۴ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را میگیری کد ۵ بزن.
اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را در ۸ ماه اخیر گرفتی (و وقتی گرفتی ۱۸ساله بودی )کد۶ را بزن.
اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (چهارم دبیرستان) را در ۸ ماه اخیر گرفتی (و وقتی گرفتی ۱۸ساله نبودی )کد۷ را بزن.

----------


## artim

بذارین راحت بگم اصلا سردرگم این چیزا نشین
کد نظام وظیفه توی کنکور فقط جنبه جامعه اماری داره که سازمان سنجش اماری از داوطلبان بدست بیاره 
هر کدوم از کد ها رو که تشخیص میدین به اون نزدیک ترین اونو انتخاب کنین هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
اینو شخصا پرسیدم و مطمن خیالتون راحت

----------


## hamed2357

> بذارین راحت بگم اصلا سردرگم این چیزا نشین
> کد نظام وظیفه توی کنکور فقط جنبه جامعه اماری داره که سازمان سنجش اماری از داوطلبان بدست بیاره 
> هر کدوم از کد ها رو که تشخیص میدین به اون نزدیک ترین اونو انتخاب کنین هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> اینو شخصا پرسیدم و مطمن خیالتون راحت


دمت گرم-دقیقا اینجوری هست.

----------


## pegahmht

دوستان خواهشا اگر اطلاعی دارید  راهنمایی کنید
من سال 88  مدرک کاردانیمو گرفتم  و با مدرک کاردانی میخوام کنکور شرکت کنم
حالا بند 36 چی بزنم دوره پيش دانشگاهي" یا  "ديپلم نظام قديم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> دوستان خواهشا اگر اطلاعی دارید  راهنمایی کنید
> من سال 88  مدرک کاردانیمو گرفتم  و با مدرک کاردانی میخوام کنکور شرکت کنم
> حالا بند 36 چی بزنم دوره پيش دانشگاهي" یا  "ديپلم نظام قديم؟؟؟؟؟


دوره پیش دانشگاهی
دیپلم نظام قدیم برای کسایی هست که مثلا 50 سالشون هست و زمان اونها پیش دانشگاهی نبود!

----------


## pegahmht

ممنونم
فقط یه سوال دیگه من اطلاعات مربوط به مدرک کاردانیمو  تو کدوم بند ها باید وارد کنم
به جز بند 42 که مربوط به  معدل کاردانی هست  اطلاعات دیگه ای لازم نیست؟ مثل سال و محل اخذ مدرک کاردانی؟
بند 39 و  40 که مربوط به کد محل و سال  دوره پیش دانشگاهیه باید اطلاعات مربوط به مدرک کاردانیمو وارد کنم؟؟

----------


## m92

سلام  پارسال وقتی کارت اعتباری می گرفتیم شماره سریال وشماره پیگیری را به موبایل اس ام اس می دادند ولی امسال ندادند ایا مشگل خاصی در خرید من به وجود امده یا نه؟
واینکه ایا امسال هم اس ام اس می کنند یا نه؟

----------


## jelve

سلام  دوستان تربیت معلم چجوری باید ثبتنام کنم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> ممنونم
> فقط یه سوال دیگه من اطلاعات مربوط به مدرک کاردانیمو  تو کدوم بند ها باید وارد کنم
> به جز بند 42 که مربوط به  معدل کاردانی هست  اطلاعات دیگه ای لازم نیست؟ مثل سال و محل اخذ مدرک کاردانی؟
> بند 39 و  40 که مربوط به کد محل و سال  دوره پیش دانشگاهیه باید اطلاعات مربوط به مدرک کاردانیمو وارد کنم؟؟


بند23 را نیز تیکش را بزنید.
مگه شما مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ندارید؟ اگر دارید خب اطلاعات اون را باید وارد کنید چرا اطلاعات کاردانی؟!

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام  پارسال وقتی کارت اعتباری می گرفتیم شماره سریال وشماره پیگیری را به موبایل اس ام اس می دادند ولی امسال ندادند ایا مشگل خاصی در خرید من به وجود امده یا نه؟
> واینکه ایا امسال هم اس ام اس می کنند یا نه؟


امسال برای کنکور ارشد که برای من اس ام اس دادند.
ممکن است پیامک های تبلیغاتی موبایلت را بسته باشید.در اینصورت پیام نمیاد.
اگر ثبت نام کنید و مشکلی پیش نیاد خب مشکلی ندارید حتی اگر پیامک نیاد.

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام  دوستان تربیت معلم چجوری باید ثبتنام کنم؟


برای چندمین بار میگم دفترچه رو دقیق بخونید نوشته.

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام  دوستان تربیت معلم چجوری باید ثبتنام کنم؟


سلام شما کنکور میدین وقتی رتبه ها اومددرانتخاب رشته تربیت معلم را می زنید.
فقط اگر هنگام ثبت نام چیزی مانند علاقمند به دانشگاه فرهنگیان و... بود تیکش را بزن.

----------


## pegahmht

> بند23 را نیز تیکش را بزنید.
> مگه شما مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ندارید؟ اگر دارید خب اطلاعات اون را باید وارد کنید چرا اطلاعات کاردانی؟!


نه مدرک کاردانیم همون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی حساب میشه
آخه من هنرستان درس خوندم و دوره پیش نداشتم.
بندهایی که مربوط به اطلاعات پیش دانشگاهی هست رو چی بزنم؟

----------


## Mojtaba_Pa

سلام دوستان میدونم سوال تکراری ولی خواهشا جواب بدبد شک دارم
من متولد 74/08/26 هستم و خرداد 93 مدرک پیش رو گرفتم کنکور 93 هم شرکت کردم معافیت تحصیلی هم پارسال گرفتم
حالا امسال میخوام کنکور بدم نمی دونم کد نظام وظیفه م 6 یا 7 ؟ (توی دفترچه نوشته 18 سال تمام که نبودم خرداد)
و اینکه دوباره باید برم پلیس +10 برای معافیت یا نه ؟
تشکر

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام دوستان میدونم سوال تکراری ولی خواهشا جواب بدبد شک دارم
> من متولد 74/08/26 هستم و خرداد 93 مدرک پیش رو گرفتم کنکور 93 هم شرکت کردم معافیت تحصیلی هم پارسال گرفتم
> حالا امسال میخوام کنکور بدم نمی دونم کد نظام وظیفه م 6 یا 7 ؟ (توی دفترچه نوشته 18 سال تمام که نبودم خرداد)
> و اینکه دوباره باید برم پلیس +10 برای معافیت یا نه ؟
> تشکر


لطفا نظرات اینجا را بخوانید.

----------


## hamed2357

> نه مدرک کاردانیم همون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی حساب میشه
> آخه من هنرستان درس خوندم و دوره پیش نداشتم.
> بندهایی که مربوط به اطلاعات پیش دانشگاهی هست رو چی بزنم؟


من در این مورد اطلاعات ندارم.
از دوستانی که میدونن تقاضا دارم ایشون را راهنمایی کنند.

----------


## lvloh3en

آقا خواهشا سریع کمک کنید
من الان معدل کله ساله سوم رو یادم نیست
از کجا بزنم؟
وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی
اینجا هم فقط ریز نمرات رو زده

----------


## Farzaneh15

من بالاخره نفمیدم معدل پیش ضروریه؟
مشکل پیش میاد بعدا؟

----------


## lvloh3en

شماره سریال گروه آزمایش هنر رو از کجا باید تهیه کنم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> شماره سریال گروه آزمایش هنر رو از کجا باید تهیه کنم؟


 برید epay.sanjesh.org/payment/

----------


## hamed2357

> من بالاخره نفمیدم معدل پیش ضروریه؟
> مشکل پیش میاد بعدا؟


بنویسید بهتر هست.
اگر از پایین بودنش می ترسید  نگران نباشید الان تو کنکور تاثیر نمیدن.
به عنوان داده های آماری میخوان بررسی کنن کسی که معدل چهارمش خوبه آیا رتبه اش هم خوب میشه و ...
با تحلیل داده ها بعدها (مثلا بعد از 1400)میخوان تصمیم بگیرن که تاثیر معدل پیش را چکارکنن و..

----------


## hamed2357

> آقا خواهشا سریع کمک کنید
> من الان معدل کله ساله سوم رو یادم نیست
> از کجا بزنم؟
> وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی
> اینجا هم فقط ریز نمرات رو زده


شما مگه کارنامه ی دیپلمت را ندارید؟
درکنار نمرات خرداد،بعد از اتمام سوم متوسطه مدرسه به شما گواهی پایان دوره متوسطه میده که همان دیپلم شماست.
بالای اون نوشته شده

----------


## آن شرلی

من نام خانوادگیم " ندائی" هستش ولی توی ثبتنام " ندایی" وارد شده. مشکلی ایجاد میکنه؟؟؟

تو رو خدا جواب بدین بدجور فکرمو مشغول کرده

----------


## hamed2357

> من نام خانوادگیم " ندائی" هستش ولی توی ثبتنام " ندایی" وارد شده. مشکلی ایجاد میکنه؟؟؟
> 
> تو رو خدا جواب بدین بدجور فکرمو مشغول کرده


نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد خانوم دکتر ندائی

----------


## نوید97

شماره شناسنامه منو بدون 2 صفر اول نوشته 
امکان ویرایش هم نداره 
اهمیت داره یا نه ؟
با تشکر

----------


## hamed2357

> شماره شناسنامه منو بدون 2 صفر اول نوشته 
> امکان ویرایش هم نداره 
> اهمیت داره یا نه ؟
> با تشکر


مشکلی ندارد.

----------


## ScareFace

> سلام، خسته نباشید
> من رشته ام ریاضیه...و امسال سال دومیه که شرکت میکنم....پارسال هم همراه ریاضی رشته هنر شرکت کردم که رتبه خوبی هم آوردم، منتها چون تنها رشته سینما از هنر رو میخواستم قبول نشدم..
> امسال که اومدم ثبت نام کنم....توی بند 45 یه چیزایی اومده که اگه میخوای کنکور هنر ثبت نام کنی به خاطر نظم بیشتر و دادن آزمون عملی، میتونی از اونها تیک بزنی...که یکیش میشه، کارگردانی و تئاتر و بازیگری
> حالا من که تنها چیزی که توی هنر میخوام سینما ست باید اون گزینه رو تیک بزنم...یا نه فقط همون کنکور هنر رو بدم...
> شکی که دارم به خاطر اینه که ، پارسال سینما، کلا یه رشته جدا بود و ربطی به تئاتر و کارگردانی نداشت...
> الان من چی کار کنم؟؟؟ممنون میشم جواب بدید، که اگه ایرادی هست زودتر ویرایشش کنم...


داداش دمت گرم....جواب همه رو دادی الا من:yahoo (2):

----------


## bbehzad

این علاقه مندی به موسسات غیر دولتی و پیام نور منظورش از غیر دولتی پردیس خودگردانم هست؟

----------


## Orwell

دوستان بندهای 15 و 21 موقع ثبت نام که به ترتیب درمورد سوالات دینی و اتباع غیر ایرانی هست باید هیچی نزنیم یا گزینه هیچکدام بزنیم ؟ 
یا اصن فرقی نمیکنه ؟

----------


## angel

> این علاقه مندی به موسسات غیر دولتی و پیام نور منظورش از غیر دولتی پردیس خودگردانم هست؟


فک میکنم شامل پردیس خودگردان نمیشه

----------


## angel

> دوستان بندهای 15 و 21 موقع ثبت نام که به ترتیب درمورد سوالات دینی و اتباع غیر ایرانی هست باید هیچی نزنیم یا گزینه هیچکدام بزنیم ؟ 
> یا اصن فرقی نمیکنه ؟


باید هیچکدام رو بزنین

----------


## hamed2357

> داداش دمت گرم....جواب همه رو دادی الا من:yahoo (2):


شرمنده چون نمیدونم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## agvade

*من متولد 74.3.27 هستم. پارسال پشت کنکور بودم امسال هم دانشجوی دانشگاه ازادم. میخوام واسه کنکور سراسری 94 ثبت نام کنم.ولی نمیدونم کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنم.هر چی خوندم سر در نیاوردم.هر کی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه لطفا.پایه سرنوشتم در میونه. 
(سوم رو سال تحصیلی 90.91 و پیش دانشگاهی رو 91.92 تموم کردم)*

----------


## hamed2357

> *من متولد 74.3.27 هستم. پارسال پشت کنکور بودم امسال هم دانشجوی دانشگاه ازادم. میخوام واسه کنکور سراسری 94 ثبت نام کنم.ولی نمیدونم کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنم.هر چی خوندم سر در نیاوردم.هر کی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه لطفا.پایه سرنوشتم در میونه. 
> (سوم رو سال تحصیلی 90.91 و پیش دانشگاهی رو 91.92 تموم کردم)*


6 را بزن بره  :Y (630):

----------


## agvade

> 6 را بزن بره


ممنون مهندس.اجرت با خدا  :Y (478):

----------


## hamed2357

> ممنون مهندس.اجرت با خدا


باز سوالی (البته غیرتکراری)باشه درخدمتیم.

----------


## hamed2357

> این علاقه مندی به موسسات غیر دولتی و پیام نور منظورش از غیر دولتی پردیس خودگردانم هست؟


خیر فقط پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی را شامل میشه.
درضمن اگر هم خدایی نکرده شامل شد،هنگام انتخاب رشته فرصت دوباره میدن

----------


## M-Amin

> خیر فقط پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی را شامل میشه.
> درضمن اگر هم خدایی نکرده شامل شد،هنگام انتخاب رشته فرصت دوباره میدن


سلام مهندس یه سوال دارم نمیدونم تکراریه یا نه..آخه زیاد بود نتونستم بخونم..لطف کنید جواب بدید ممنون
من پارسال ثبت نام کردم وقتی تموم شد نوشت ثبت نام با موفقیت انجام شد بعدش کد پیگیریو این چیزا رو هم پایینش نوشته بود...ولی امروز که ثبت نام کردم اولیو ننوشته بود فقط کد رهگیریو داد..:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19): ننوشت با موفقیت انجام شد..واسه همه اینطوریه؟؟یا من ثبت نام نشدم؟؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  لطفا جواب بدید مرسی :Yahoo (12):

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام مهندس یه سوال دارم نمیدونم تکراریه یا نه..آخه زیاد بود نتونستم بخونم..لطف کنید جواب بدید ممنون
> من پارسال ثبت نام کردم وقتی تموم شد نوشت ثبت نام با موفقیت انجام شد بعدش کد پیگیریو این چیزا رو هم پایینش نوشته بود...ولی امروز که ثبت نام کردم اولیو ننوشته بود فقط کد رهگیریو داد..:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19): ننوشت با موفقیت انجام شد..واسه همه اینطوریه؟؟یا من ثبت نام نشدم؟؟ لطفا جواب بدید مرسی


دوستانی که ثبت نام کردند باید نظر بدهیند دقیقا پایان ثبت نام چی میده؟
ولی کد رهگیری و پیگیری آخرین مرحله ی کار هست.

----------


## M-Amin

> دوستانی که ثبت نام کردند باید نظر بدهیند دقیقا پایان ثبت نام چی میده؟
> ولی کد رهگیری و پیگیری آخرین مرحله ی کار هست.


مرسی خیلی لطف کردین....آقا پس یکی جواب منو بده  خواهشششششش:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## Lara27

> دوستانی که ثبت نام کردند باید نظر بدهیند دقیقا پایان ثبت نام چی میده؟
> ولی کد رهگیری و پیگیری آخرین مرحله ی کار هست.


بالای صفحه هم کدپیگیری داد هم شماره پرونده رو . مگه از صفحه ثبت نام پرینت نمیگیرید شوما؟:yahoo (21): :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Orwell

> من پارسال ثبت نام کردم وقتی تموم شد نوشت ثبت نام با موفقیت انجام شد بعدش کد پیگیریو این چیزا رو هم پایینش نوشته بود...ولی امروز که ثبت نام کردم اولیو ننوشته بود فقط کد رهگیریو داد..:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19): ننوشت با موفقیت انجام شد..واسه همه اینطوریه؟؟یا من ثبت نام نشدم؟؟ لطفا جواب بدید مرسی


واسه همه همینجوریه
منم هم خودمو هم یکی از دوستام رو ثبت نام کردم روالش به همین شکل بود.
فرقش با پارسال و سالهای قبل اینه که شما بعد از پر کردن موارد الزامی دیگه نیازی به تایید ندارین و مستقیما ثبت نام میشین و کدرهگیری و شماره پرونده دریافت میکنید.
منم اولش شک کردم که چرا سه سوته بهم کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده داد ! ولی وقتی دوستمم ثبت نام کردم فهمیدم امسال به این شکل شده.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دوستان من خودم که کارت معافیت دائم دارم بحثم جداست. 
اما در مورد دوستم یه سوالی دارم ؛
این بنده خدا 90 دیپلمش رو گرفته و 91 کنکور داشته.
حالا میخواد از دانشگاه ازاد انصراف بده و 94 شرکت کنه ( هنوز نداده انصراف )
واسه نظام وظیفه کد 15 رو براش درست زدم ایا ؟

----------


## crazdl

سلام خواشا به این سوال جواب بدین 
من تازه فامیلیمو عوض کردم اما این تغییرات توی مدارک سوابق تحصیلیم لحاظ نشده الان چی کار باید بکنم ؟ زمانی که کد سوابق تحصیلی رو دارد میکنم اسمم با نام خانوادگی قبلی میاد .
آیا باید با همون نام قبلی در کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟
در ضمن سال قبل با همون نام قبلی در کنکور 93 شرکت کردم.
اگه کسی اطلاعات داره بی زحمت رو کنه که بد جوری گیر کردم.

----------


## Orwell

> سلام خواشا به این سوال جواب بدین 
> من تازه فامیلیمو عوض کردم اما این تغییرات توی مدارک سوابق تحصیلیم لحاظ نشده الان چی کار باید بکنم ؟ زمانی که کد سوابق تحصیلی رو دارد میکنم اسمم با نام خانوادگی قبلی میاد .
> آیا باید با همون نام قبلی در کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟
> در ضمن سال قبل با همون نام قبلی در کنکور 93 شرکت کردم.
> اگه کسی اطلاعات داره بی زحمت رو کنه که بد جوری گیر کردم.


سلام
در این مورد با شماره تماس هایی که تو سایت سنجش گرفته زنگ بزنین و سوال کنین چون بعید میدونم اینجا کسی مشکلی شبیه شما داشته باشه

----------


## parnian.

سلام . من یه سوال داشتم . میخواستم بدونم این سهمیه رزمندگان که تو دفترچه نوشته شده تا جایی که من متوجه شدم مربوط به خود رزمنده میشه و خانوادش نمی تونن استفاده کنن ..آیا کسی هس که بدونه ؟ آیا من درست متوجه شدم ؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سلام . من یه سوال داشتم . میخواستم بدونم این سهمیه رزمندگان که تو دفترچه نوشته شده تا جایی که من متوجه شدم مربوط به خود رزمنده میشه و خانوادش نمی تونن استفاده کنن ..آیا کسی هس که بدونه ؟ آیا من درست متوجه شدم ؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

لطفا زودتر جواب بدین....

----------


## M-Amin

> بالای صفحه هم کدپیگیری داد هم شماره پرونده رو . مگه از صفحه ثبت نام پرینت نمیگیرید شوما؟:yahoo (21):


بله این کد و شماره پرونده رو داده..اما پارسال مینوشت ثبت نام با موفقیت انجام شد امسال همچین چیزی ننوشت فقط این کد و شماره رو داده بود خواستم ببینم واسه شمام همینطور بود؟؟یا من کامل ثبت نام نشدم؟چون پایین صفحه هم فقط خروج داشت :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (22): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> واسه همه همینجوریه
> منم هم خودمو هم یکی از دوستام رو ثبت نام کردم روالش به همین شکل بود.
> فرقش با پارسال و سالهای قبل اینه که شما بعد از پر کردن موارد الزامی دیگه نیازی به تایید ندارین و مستقیما ثبت نام میشین و کدرهگیری و شماره پرونده دریافت میکنید.
> منم اولش شک کردم که چرا سه سوته بهم کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده داد ! ولی وقتی دوستمم ثبت نام کردم فهمیدم امسال به این شکل شده.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> دوستان من خودم که کارت معافیت دائم دارم بحثم جداست. 
> اما در مورد دوستم یه سوالی دارم ؛
> ...


مرسی ممنون...ایشالله که ثبت نام شدیم..چون دیگه پایین صفحه هم چیزی نداشت نوشته بود خروج که زدمش مرسی :Yahoo (11): 
واسه دوستتم منم مثل اونم بهش بگو بعد ثبت نام یعنی آخرا مثلا تو خرداد انصراف بده همون 15 رو بزنه

----------


## .Mohamad.

ضمن تشکر از مهندس دلیجه عزیز که با دقت و مهربونی ، سوالات دوستان رو پاسخ میدن
خدمت شما دوستان عارضم این لینک هم میتونه بسیاری از سوالات شما رو پاسخ بده
ویدئو آموزشی راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور ۹۴ و نکات مهم

----------


## Lara27

> بله این کد و شماره پرونده رو داده..اما پارسال مینوشت ثبت نام با موفقیت انجام شد امسال همچین چیزی ننوشت فقط این کد و شماره رو داده بود خواستم ببینم واسه شمام همینطور بود؟؟یا من کامل ثبت نام نشدم؟چون پایین صفحه هم فقط خروج داشت
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> مرسی ممنون...ایشالله که ثبت نام شدیم..چون دیگه پایین صفحه هم چیزی نداشت نوشته بود خروج که زدمش مرسی
> واسه دوستتم منم مثل اونم بهش بگو بعد ثبت نام یعنی آخرا مثلا تو خرداد انصراف بده همون 15 رو بزنه


مال منم همینطور بود 
خب میتونستید برید برای ویرایش .اگه ثبت نام نشده بودید طبعا ویرایشی وجود نداشت

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام خواشا به این سوال جواب بدین 
> من تازه فامیلیمو عوض کردم اما این تغییرات توی مدارک سوابق تحصیلیم لحاظ نشده الان چی کار باید بکنم ؟ زمانی که کد سوابق تحصیلی رو دارد میکنم اسمم با نام خانوادگی قبلی میاد .
> آیا باید با همون نام قبلی در کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟
> در ضمن سال قبل با همون نام قبلی در کنکور 93 شرکت کردم.
> اگه کسی اطلاعات داره بی زحمت رو کنه که بد جوری گیر کردم.


آخه الان موقع فامیل عوض کردنه پسر خوب :Yahoo (1): 
با همین قدیمی بزنید ولی حتما حتما یگیری کنید.

----------


## آن شرلی

> نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد خانوم دکتر ندائی



خیلی ممون که ج دادین خیالم راحت شد

----------


## Shirin.H

مشاور مدرسه ی من کد رهگیری و پیگیریم رو میخواد. بدم بهش؟  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Humphry Davy

> مشاور مدرسه ی من کد رهگیری و پیگیریم رو میخواد. بدم بهش؟


با پشت دست بزن تو صورتش
چه معني داره از كسي كد رهگيري بگيرن 
خخخ
حتما ميخان بعد كنكور كه ايشالا رتبه تك رقمي شدي برن آمارتون را در بيارن و بگن از مدرسه ما بوده 
فك نكنم باهاش كار ديگه اي داشته باشن
ولي شما هم نده ضايع بشن

----------


## nurse1997

ببخشید یه سوال مهم： این فرم صفحه ۴۷ دفترچه یعنی همون فرم پیش ثبتنام رو که پر کردیم بعد چجوری باهاش ثبتنام میکنن؟؟؟اخه ما از طرف مدرسه ثبتنام کردیم و من اون فرم رو پر کردم....و تو اون کادری که باید شماره سریال رو می نوشتیم من چون شماره سریالم رو اشتباه نوشتم   مجبور شدم خط خطی کنم بعد یه فلش کشیدم پایینش نوشتم.....یه وقت مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟؟میگم شاید یه وقت دستگاه نتونه بخونه؟؟؟
لطفا جواب بدین

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

ببخشید یه سوال مهم： این فرم صفحه ۴۷ دفترچه یعنی همون فرم پیش ثبتنام رو که پر کردیم بعد چجوری باهاش ثبتنام میکنن؟؟؟اخه ما از طرف مدرسه ثبتنام کردیم و من اون فرم رو پر کردم....و تو اون کادری که باید شماره سریال رو می نوشتیم من چون شماره سریالم رو اشتباه نوشتم   مجبور شدم خط خطی کنم بعد یه فلش کشیدم پایینش نوشتم.....یه وقت مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟؟میگم شاید یه وقت دستگاه نتونه بخونه؟؟؟
لطفا جواب بدین

----------


## dian

سلام بچه ها
واسه فارغ التحصیلا حتما باید معدل پیش دانشگاهی باشه؟؟
اخه من یادم نی نمیدونمم کارنامم کجاست:yahoo (21):

----------


## ali shamshiri

سلام
آقا ما این ثبت نام مو تو کنکور کامل شد بعدش ی مشکلاتی پیش اومد مجبور شدیم اکانتمونو چند بار ویرایش کنیم. حالا یادم افتاده که تیک دانشگاه پیام نور رو نزدم حالا هم که میرم میگه شما اجازه ویرایش حساب رو ندارید
یکی به ما بگه چکار کنیم

----------


## parnian.

کسی جواب سوال من و نمیدونست ؟؟؟؟:yahoo (2):

----------


## dian

> سلام
> آقا ما این ثبت نام مو تو کنکور کامل شد بعدش ی مشکلاتی پیش اومد مجبور شدیم اکانتمونو چند بار ویرایش کنیم. حالا یادم افتاده که تیک دانشگاه پیام نور رو نزدم حالا هم که میرم میگه شما اجازه ویرایش حساب رو ندارید
> یکی به ما بگه چکار کنیم


  موقع انتخاب رشته هم میشه واسه پیام نور ثبت نام کنی

----------


## ebi18

سایت dipcode.medu.ir
واسه شمام باز نمیشه؟عجب گیری کردیما :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed2357

> سایت dipcode.medu.ir
> واسه شمام باز نمیشه؟عجب گیری کردیما


مشکلی نداره باز میشه

----------


## hamed2357

> مشاور مدرسه ی من کد رهگیری و پیگیریم رو میخواد. بدم بهش؟


نه

----------


## hamed2357

> ببخشید یه سوال مهم： این فرم صفحه ۴۷ دفترچه یعنی همون فرم پیش ثبتنام رو که پر کردیم بعد چجوری باهاش ثبتنام میکنن؟؟؟اخه ما از طرف مدرسه ثبتنام کردیم و من اون فرم رو پر کردم....و تو اون کادری که باید شماره سریال رو می نوشتیم من چون شماره سریالم رو اشتباه نوشتم   مجبور شدم خط خطی کنم بعد یه فلش کشیدم پایینش نوشتم.....یه وقت مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟؟میگم شاید یه وقت دستگاه نتونه بخونه؟؟؟
> لطفا جواب بدین
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ببخشید یه سوال مهم： این فرم صفحه ۴۷ دفترچه یعنی همون فرم پیش ثبتنام رو که پر کردیم بعد چجوری باهاش ثبتنام میکنن؟؟؟اخه ما از طرف مدرسه ثبتنام کردیم و من اون فرم رو پر کردم....و تو اون کادری که باید شماره سریال رو می نوشتیم من چون شماره سریالم رو اشتباه نوشتم   مجبور شدم خط خطی کنم بعد یه فلش کشیدم پایینش نوشتم.....یه وقت مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟؟میگم شاید یه وقت دستگاه نتونه بخونه؟؟؟
> لطفا جواب بدین


مشکلی پیش نمیاد-این فرم کاغذی را مدرسه اینترنتی وارد میکنه-فرم کاغذی را که دانشگاه نمیدن!

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

سلام مهندس عزیز
در مورد تصویر ... من میخوام امسال برم پیام نور تا بتونم دوباره کنکور بدم ... کدوم رو بایت تیک بزنم ؟

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام مهندس عزیز
> در مورد تصویر ... من میخوام امسال برم پیام نور تا بتونم دوباره کنکور بدم ... کدوم رو بایت تیک بزنم ؟


شما اولی را تیک بزن ادامه بده 15 تومن پیاده شو یک سریال بگیر
سپس دومی را تیک بزن ادامه بده 8تومن پیاده شود یک سریال بگیر
بعدش هنگام ثبت نام هر2 تا سریال را نیاز داری.
سپس وقتی ثبت نام میکنی علاقمنی به پیام نور را تیک بزن و سریالشم وارد کن.
بعدش کنکور شرکت کن.
بعدش پیام نور بزن تو انتخاب رشته.
بعدش دانشجو پیام نور مشی و باز میتونی 95 بدی

----------


## milad65

دوستان تو ثبت نام کنکور ، تو بخش اتباع خارجی و یا دین غیر اسلام ، لازمه که گزینه ی " هیچکدام " رو بزنیم یا کلا به اون دو تا سوال جواب ندیم ؟

----------


## ..زهرا..

معدل پشدانشگاهیرو وارد نکنیم مشکل داره ؟

----------


## hamed2357

> دوستان تو ثبت نام کنکور ، تو بخش اتباع خارجی و یا دین غیر اسلام ، لازمه که گزینه ی " هیچکدام " رو بزنیم یا کلا به اون دو تا سوال جواب ندیم ؟


بچه هایی که ثبت نام کردند میگن وقتی کلا دست بهش نمیزنی هنگامی که ثبت نام تمام میشه اتوماتیک هیچکدام میخوره.
زیادفرقی نمیکنه

----------


## hamed2357

> معدل پشدانشگاهیرو وارد نکنیم مشکل داره ؟


بهتر است وارد کنید.ضرر یا فایده ای ندارد واردکردنش-
ولی بهتر است وارد بشه که احیانا مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## hamed2357

> کسی جواب سوال من و نمیدونست ؟؟؟؟:yahoo (2):


سوالت چی بود؟

----------


## OmiD

دوستان اگه در رشته انسانی ثبت نام کنم اتفاق خاصی میوفته ؟! (بنده الآن در حال گذراندن ترم سوم مهندسی نرم افزار دانشگاه دولتی در نوبت دوم [شبانه] هستم !)

----------


## hamed2357

> دوستان اگه در رشته انسانی ثبت نام کنم اتفاق خاصی میوفته ؟! (بنده الآن در حال گذراندن ترم سوم مهندسی نرم افزار دانشگاه دولتی در نوبت دوم [شبانه] هستم !)


خیر مشکلی پیش نمیاد-میتونید

----------


## nahid

یه  سوال خیلی واجب دارم. الان کتابخونه ام تو رو خدا زود جواب بدید
من دانشگاه اطلاعاتو تیک زدم باید ویرایش کنم/؟
چون نوشته مرد ها  ولی من مرد نیستم

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> یه  سوال خیلی واجب دارم. الان کتابخونه ام تو رو خدا زود جواب بدید
> من دانشگاه اطلاعاتو تیک زدم باید ویرایش کنم/؟
> چون نوشته مرد ها  ولی من مرد نیستم


شما تیکشو بزار باشه اگه بعدا مشکلی بود بگو حواسم نبود !

کلا تو فکر نباشید همینجوری هم باید معدل بالای 18 و سابقه ی بسیج بالای 1 سال داشته باشید که فکر نمیکنم داشته باشید سابقه بسیج رو !

----------


## nahid

> شما تیکشو بزار باشه اگه بعدا مشکلی بود بگو حواسم نبود !
> 
> کلا تو فکر نباشید همینجوری هم باید معدل بالای 18 و سابقه ی بسیج بالای 1 سال داشته باشید که فکر نمیکنم داشته باشید سابقه بسیج رو !


 ویرایش نکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یه وقت از شانس من نگن دانشگاه رات نمیدیم  چون تیک زدی

----------


## nahid

​من  دانشگاه اطلاعاتو تیک زدم  تیکشو پاک کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Takfir

> ​من  دانشگاه اطلاعاتو تیک زدم  تیکشو پاک کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فقط آقایون میتونن برن اطلاعات!

----------


## maryam2759

من امسال انصراف دادم باید دانشجوی انصرافی رو تیک بزنم؟ امسالم فرهنگیان نبود یعنی دیگه پذیرش ندارن؟ چون یادمة سال اول ک ثبتنام کردم ی قسمت بود علاقمند شرکت در فرهنگیان بودو تیک میزدیم اما دوساله دیگه نیست

----------


## hamed2357

> من امسال انصراف دادم باید دانشجوی انصرافی رو تیک بزنم؟ امسالم فرهنگیان نبود یعنی دیگه پذیرش ندارن؟ چون یادمة سال اول ک ثبتنام کردم ی قسمت بود علاقمند شرکت در فرهنگیان بودو تیک میزدیم اما دوساله دیگه نیست


بله باید دانشجوی انصرافی را تیک بزنید.
فرهنگیان فعلا قطعی مشخص نیست ولی به نظر میرسه احتمالش کمه.

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام بر دوستان عزیز 
> *بار اولم هست که میخوام تو کنکور شرکت کنم . دیپلم تجربی دارم و تا خرداد پیش تجربی رو میگیرم .
> و قصد دارم تو کنکور هنر شرکت کنم* .
> 
> الان  دارم مرحله اطلاعات داوطلب رو پر میکنم . 
> میشه موارد زیر رو راهنماییم کنید . 
> 
>                              34 - گروه آزمایشی رو چی باید انتخاب کنم ؟ گروه ازمایشی یعنی چی ؟(من میخوام تو کنکور هنر شرکت کنم)
>                              43 - علاقمند به شرکت در گروه آزمایشی هنر می باشم ؟؟؟این رو هم باید تیک بزنم ؟
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز اگر توضیحات تاپیک را میخوندید جواب سوالاتتون بود.
برای هنر باید کارت جدا بگیرید.
 بله اگر میخوهی هنر هم بدی بعد از خرید سریالش تیکش را بزن و سریالش را نیز وارد کن.
پیشنهاد میکنم توضیحات اصلی را بخونید.بعدش سوالی باشه درخدمتیم.

----------


## hamed2357

دیر نمیشه نترس-لطفا بخونید.
تازه مگه میشه تمدید نشه

----------


## poorya94

من رشتم ریاضیه میخوام زبانم کنکور بدم چیکار کنم کامل توضیح بدید

----------


## Arman_b100

> من رشتم ریاضیه میخوام زبانم کنکور بدم چیکار کنم کامل توضیح بدید


یه کارت اعتباری 15 هزاری بخر
برو تو ویرایش اون قسمت که نوشته علاقه به شرکت در ازمون زبان رو دارم تیکش رو بزن و سریال رو وارد کن

پست اول هم نوشته شده : تهیه کارت ثبت نام : بریدepay.sanjesh.org/payment/    برای ثبت نام باید یه کارت ۱۵۰۰۰ تومانی بگیری. اگر خواستید غیر از ریاضی  یا تجربی یا انسانی، هنر یا زبان یا هردو را شرکت کنید برای هرکدوم یه  کارت ۱۵۰۰۰ جدا بگیرید.

----------


## ..زهرا..

> بهتر است وارد کنید.ضرر یا فایده ای ندارد واردکردنش-
> ولی بهتر است وارد بشه که احیانا مشکلی پیش نیاد


من معدل پیشمو نداشتم تقریبی یه چیززدم  ...

----------


## mohammad28

هنوز خبری از تمدید نیومده ؟
همه میگن احتمال تمدید خیلی زیاده ولی تا الان ...  :Yahoo (2): 
یه قسمت از اطلاعات شخصیم مشکل داره باید فردا برم دنبالش
اگر تمدید نمیشه که بالاجبار همین الان ثبت نام کنیم !

----------


## OmiD

> هنوز خبری از تمدید نیومده ؟
> همه میگن احتمال تمدید خیلی زیاده ولی تا الان ... 
> یه قسمت از اطلاعات شخصیم مشکل داره باید فردا برم دنبالش
> اگر تمدید نمیشه که بالاجبار همین الان ثبت نام کنیم !


برادر من خیلی وقته زدن تمدید شده که !!! سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## hamed2357

> برادر من خیلی وقته زدن تمدید شده که !!! سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


*مهلت ثبت نام :* زمان شروع ثبت نام از روز یکشنبه 19 بهمن 1393 لغایت پایان روز شنبه 2 اسفند 1393 می باشدyes

----------


## m92

ایا امسال هنگام خرید کارت اعتباری کد سریال و کد پیگیری را به موبایل اس ام اس دادند یا نه ؟ لطفا همه نطر خود را بدهید ضروری!!!!!!

----------


## OmiD

> ایا امسال هنگام خرید کارت اعتباری کد سریال و کد پیگیری را به موبایل اس ام اس دادند یا نه ؟ لطفا همه نطر خود را بدهید ضروری!!!!!!


  سریال 12 رقمی بلافاصله برای من اومد !

----------


## Keiv4n

واسه من sms نیومد!

راستی مطمئنید اگه اقلیت رو خالی بذاریم، خودش هیچکدام رو میزنه؟ من زدم هیچکدام ولی خیلی ها گفتن اشتباس و خیلی ها هم گفتند درسته  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> یعنی چی لازم نیست من نزده بودم ارور داد بعد هیچ کدام رو زدم 
> در ضمن یه سوال برای بخش اقلیت ها هم هیچکدام رو باید میزیدیم یا خالی می موند من هیچ کدام رو زدم


نباید ارور میداده. چون این قسمت ستاره دار نیست اصلا و فقط قسمت های ستاره دار پر کردنشون ضروری هست. شاید قسمت دیگه ای رو خالی گذاشته بودین که ارور داده.

----------


## hamed2357

> من رشتم ریاضیه میخوام زبانم کنکور بدم چیکار کنم کامل توضیح بدید


کامل توضیح داده شده-لطفا پست اول و همچنین نظرات را کامل بخونید.

----------


## a.z.s

> نباید ارور میداده. چون این قسمت ستاره دار نیست اصلا و فقط قسمت های ستاره دار پر کردنشون ضروری هست. شاید قسمت دیگه ای رو خالی گذاشته بودین که ارور داده.


بعصی ها هستن ستاره ندارن ولی اگه علامت نزنی ارور میده 
بابا این قدر منو هول نکنید هیچکدام درست بود دیگه؟؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> بعصی ها هستن ستاره ندارن ولی اگه علامت نزنی ارور میده 
> بابا این قدر منو هول نکنید هیچکدام درست بود دیگه؟؟؟


حمیدجان فرقی نمیکنه زیاد-
نگران نباش به جرم بی دین از دانشگاه محروم نمیشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ..زهرا..

> من معدل پیشمو نداشتم تقریبی یه چیززدم  ...


مهندس واردنکردن معدل پیش بهتره یا اینکه من الکی یه چیززدم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس واردنکردن معدل پیش بهتره یا اینکه من الکی یه چیززدم؟


واردنکردنش بهتر از الکی زدنش هست.
اگه میتونید پیدا کنید بهتر است وارد کنید اصلی اش را

----------


## maryam2759

من تو کارنامه سوم دبیرستانم معدل کلم زده19.01بعد تو مدرک دیپلم زده19.08کدوم وارد کنم؟
ی سوال دیگه من سال 93ثبتنام کردم اما تو پرینتش نوشته شرکت در کنکور93خیر بعد به خانمی که تو کافینت بودگفتم اینجا باید بله بزنید دیگه ازش نپرسیدم ویرایشش کرد یانه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## hamed2357

> من تو کارنامه سوم دبیرستانم معدل کلم زده19.01بعد تو مدرک دیپلم زده19.08کدوم وارد کنم؟
> ی سوال دیگه من سال 93ثبتنام کردم اما تو پرینتش نوشته شرکت در کنکور93خیر بعد به خانمی که تو کافینت بودگفتم اینجا باید بله بزنید دیگه ازش نپرسیدم ویرایشش کرد یانه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


مدرک دیپلم 19.08
جهت آمارگیری سنجش هست مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## parnian.

> سوالت چی بود؟


سلام و عرض ادب .
سوالم در مورد سهمیه رزمندگان بود . تو دفترچه نوشته که رزمندگانی که مدت شش ماه جبهه ی داوطلبی دارن می تونن از سهمیه استفاده کنن . ولی من متوجه نشدم که سهمیه برا خوده رزمنده است یا شامل خانوادش هم میشه . ممنون.

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام و عرض ادب .
> سوالم در مورد سهمیه رزمندگان بود . تو دفترچه نوشته که رزمندگانی که مدت شش ماه جبهه ی داوطلبی دارن می تونن از سهمیه استفاده کنن . ولی من متوجه نشدم که سهمیه برا خوده رزمنده است یا شامل خانوادش هم میشه . ممنون.


اگر جمله دقیقا این باشه: این جمله به خود رزمنده بر می گرده

----------


## hamed2357

> واسه من sms نیومد!
> 
> راستی مطمئنید اگه اقلیت رو خالی بذاریم، خودش هیچکدام رو میزنه؟ من زدم هیچکدام ولی خیلی ها گفتن اشتباس و خیلی ها هم گفتند درسته


فرقی نمیکنه نگران نباشید

----------


## ..زهرا..

تاشنبه فرصت ویرایش داریم؟

----------


## hamed2357

> تاشنبه فرصت ویرایش داریم؟


درسال های قبل که ثبت نام ماه آذر بود،اسفند نیز فرصت ویرایش می دادند.امسال نمیدونم دوباره همچین کاری می کنند یا نه
البته این فرصت اسفند بخاطر این بود بعضی ها سوم را دی قبول میشدند.  و الان هم دی گذشته.
به هر حال الان میدونیم تا شنبه شب فرصت ویرایش هست
آخرین خبری که تا الان اعلام شده 

*مهلت ثبت نام :* زمان شروع ثبت نام از روز یکشنبه 19 بهمن 1393 لغایت پایان روز شنبه 2 اسفند 1393 می باشد

----------


## hamed2357

> نباید ارور میداده. چون این قسمت ستاره دار نیست اصلا و فقط قسمت های ستاره دار پر کردنشون ضروری هست. شاید قسمت دیگه ای رو خالی گذاشته بودین که ارور داده.


بله ایشون درست میگن ستاره دار هست که ارور میده

----------


## a.z.s

> بله ایشون درست میگن ستاره دار هست که ارور میده


جواب دوستمون kevin4n
من حتی به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم اون اقلیت هارو نوشتم که هیچ کدام رو زدم گفتن مشکلی نداره

----------


## Amir74

آقای دلیجه...من امسال یه برگه معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم...چون مشمول میشدم...توی فرم ثبت نام هم گزینه3 رو وارد کردم...درسته؟متولد مهر74

----------


## xomrrod

سلام.
دوستان کد سوابق تحصیلی من بنا به دلایلی تازه 28 بهمن آماده شده.
خالا وقتی میرم ثبت نام کنکور میگه که:
*"2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است"*
این درصورتیه که آموزش و پرورش رفتم ,گفتند که اطلاعات رو فرستادند.
متاسفانه شماره هایی که سنجش گذاشته برای راهنمایی هیچ کدوم جواب نمیدن.
حالا چه کاردیگه میتونم کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> جواب دوستمون kevin4n
> من حتی به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم اون اقلیت هارو نوشتم که هیچ کدام رو زدم گفتن مشکلی نداره


ممنون ااز شما حمیدجان

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

> سلام و عرض ادب .
> سوالم در مورد سهمیه رزمندگان بود . تو دفترچه نوشته که رزمندگانی که مدت شش ماه جبهه ی داوطلبی دارن می تونن از سهمیه استفاده کنن . ولی من متوجه نشدم که سهمیه برا خوده رزمنده است یا شامل خانوادش هم میشه . ممنون.


این فقط واسه خوده رزمندس
اصلا شما موقع ثبت نام چیزی بنام فرزند ایثارگر تو موقع انتخاب سهمیه نمیبینی

----------


## _Amir_

سلام یه سوال ***مهم*** داشتم اونم اینکه در دفترچه شماره یک به طور ابهام انگیزی به ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد اشاره شده، منظورم اینه که آیا برای ثبت نام در دانشگاه آزاد باید تیک مربوط به دانشگاه پیام نور- غیر دولتی- غیر انتفاعی رو با هزینه ی هشت هزار تومن بزنیم یا ثبت نام همون ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری هست  

مگه دانشگاه آزاد غیر دولتی نیست؟؟  

ممنون میشم یکی سریع جواب بده   :Yahoo (65):  :yahoo (19):

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام یه سوال ***مهم*** داشتم اونم اینکه در دفترچه شماره یک به طور ابهام انگیزی به ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد اشاره شده، منظورم اینه که آیا برای ثبت نام در دانشگاه آزاد باید تیک مربوط به دانشگاه پیام نور- غیر دولتی- غیر انتفاعی رو با هزینه ی هشت هزار تومن بزنیم یا ثبت نام همون ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری هست  
> 
> مگه دانشگاه آزاد غیر دولتی نیست؟؟  
> 
> ممنون میشم یکی سریع جواب بده   :yahoo (19):


سوال شما قبلا نیز پرسیده شده بود.و پاسخ:
خیر نیازی به خرید کارت جدا ندارید. چون هنگام خرید کارت اعتباری داخل لینک فقط اسم پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی دیده میشه!

----------


## Armaghan

با سلام ،آقای مهندس ببخشید باز وقتتون رو می گیرم.امروز یه مصاحبه از دکتر توکلی خوندم که حسابی به هم ریختم.مضمونش اینه که فقط دیپلمه ها و دارندگان مدرک کاردانی حق شرکت در کنکور سراسری را دارند.قبلن که اینطور نبود.اگه چندسال ازگرفتن مدرک لیسانس از دانشگاه دولتی می گذشت دیگه ممنوعیتی برای کنکور مجدد نبود و اگرهم از دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی و آزاد و کلا پولی بود که دیگه همون چند سال ممنوعیت شرکت کردن هم لحاظ نمیشد.تو اون مصاحبه توکلی به یه لیسانس غیر انتفاعی هم گفته حق شرکت نداره.با این حساب منکه لیسانس دارم دیگه حق شرکت در کنکور ندارم یا برداشت من اشتباهه؟اگه ممنوعه،بنظرتون میشه اطلاعات ثبت نامو ویرایش کرد وآخرین مدرک رو دیپلم علامت زد؟تورو خدا سریع جواب بدید خیلی ناراحتم. ممنون

----------


## hamed2357

> با سلام ،آقای مهندس ببخشید باز وقتتون رو می گیرم.امروز یه مصاحبه از دکتر توکلی خوندم که حسابی به هم ریختم.مضمونش اینه که فقط دیپلمه ها و دارندگان مدرک کاردانی حق شرکت در کنکور سراسری را دارند.قبلن که اینطور نبود.اگه چندسال ازگرفتن مدرک لیسانس از دانشگاه دولتی می گذشت دیگه ممنوعیتی برای کنکور مجدد نبود و اگرهم از دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی و آزاد و کلا پولی بود که دیگه همون چند سال ممنوعیت شرکت کردن هم لحاظ نمیشد.تو اون مصاحبه توکلی به یه لیسانس غیر انتفاعی هم گفته حق شرکت نداره.با این حساب منکه لیسانس دارم دیگه حق شرکت در کنکور ندارم یا برداشت من اشتباهه؟اگه ممنوعه،بنظرتون میشه اطلاعات ثبت نامو ویرایش کرد وآخرین مدرک رو دیپلم علامت زد؟تورو خدا سریع جواب بدید خیلی ناراحتم. ممنون


سلام-در اینکه گفتن  لیسانس غیرانتفاعی هیچ سودی برای شما ندارد شکی نیست!
ولی خب نمیدونم تخلف حساب میشه یا نه!
میشه متن دقیق مصاحبه را بذارید اینجا لطفا ؟
فکرکنم اشتباه برداشت کردید اصلا اینطور نیست که کسی که لیسانس غیرانتفاعی داره نتونه دوباره کنکور بده-
شما هم که دختر هستی مشکلات سربازی و ... هم ندارید اصلا.

----------


## Armaghan

باتشکر از جواب سریعی که دادید. بخدا اینقدر ناراحت شدم که یادم نیست کجا خوندمش که براتون متن مصاحبه رو بذارم .من از دانشگاه آزادمدرکمو گرفتم نه غیر انتفاعی. آن زمان به علت بیماری سرطان مادرم (که مدتی بعدش هم مرحوم شدند)نمی تونستم جایی غیر از شهر خودمون برای درس خوندن برم وچون این مشکل روی درسم هم بشدت اثر گذاشته بود بااینکه تا قبل بیماری مادر مرحومم،در تمام دوران دانش آموزیم هرگز معدل زیر 19.5 نداشتم آنسال نتونستم رتبه مطلوبی برای رشته دلخواهم درکنکورکسب کنم،  بناچار این رشته ادبیات انگلیسی را توی همون دانشگاه آزاد شهر خودمون رفتم تا بعد ازکمتر شدن مشکلات خانوادگیم برای هدف اصلی ام که دارو سازی دولتی بود تلاش کنم.معدل لیسانسم در آزاد19.25شد و ارشد بدون آزمونش هم درآمدم ولی نرفتم تا باز کنکور سراسری بدم .زبان خوبه ولی نه بعنوان رشته اصلی.تورو خدا بگید امیدی هست یا همه چیز برای من تمام شده است؟

----------


## niـhan

منظور از فرم شماره 2چیه؟باید براسازمان سنجش میلش کنیم

----------


## hamed2357

> باتشکر از جواب سریعی که دادید. بخدا اینقدر ناراحت شدم که یادم نیست کجا خوندمش که براتون متن مصاحبه رو بذارم .من از دانشگاه آزادمدرکمو گرفتم نه غیر انتفاعی. آن زمان به علت بیماری سرطان مادرم (که مدتی بعدش هم مرحوم شدند)نمی تونستم جایی غیر از شهر خودمون برای درس خوندن برم وچون این مشکل روی درسم هم بشدت اثر گذاشته بود بااینکه تا قبل بیماری مادر مرحومم،در تمام دوران دانش آموزیم هرگز معدل زیر 19.5 نداشتم آنسال نتونستم رتبه مطلوبی برای رشته دلخواهم درکنکورکسب کنم،  بناچار این رشته ادبیات انگلیسی را توی همون دانشگاه آزاد شهر خودمون رفتم تا بعد ازکمتر شدن مشکلات خانوادگیم برای هدف اصلی ام که دارو سازی دولتی بود تلاش کنم.معدل لیسانسم در آزاد19.25شد و ارشد بدون آزمونش هم درآمدم ولی نرفتم تا باز کنکور سراسری بدم .زبان خوبه ولی نه بعنوان رشته اصلی.تورو خدا بگید امیدی هست یا همه چیز برای من تمام شده است؟


God bless her
I am sure you can
Don't worry
you are smart
you have time
you have not legal problem  in entrance exam
you can

----------


## hamed2357

> منظور از فرم شماره 2چیه؟باید براسازمان سنجش میلش کنیم


در صفحه ی اول پاسخ سوالت هست.

----------


## Armaghan

باسلام مجدد وتشکر  فراوان از متن زیبا و امید بخشتون.آقای مهندس نمی تونید تصور کنید که امروز بعداز ظهر بعداز خوندن اون مصاحبه برمن چه گذشت.چند دقیقه قبل رفتم توی سایت سازمان سنجش قسمت اطلاعیه ثبت نام ،بخش تذکرات مهمش توی بند 3،برخلاف اظهارات دکتر توکلی،نوشته بود که کسانیکه از سال 63-64 به بعد دو نوبت در دوره های روزانه(متمرکز یا نیمه متمرکز) قبول شده باشند،حق ثبت نام در آزمون امسال را ندارند.پس انگار خداروشکر این محرومیت شامل حال من نمیشه. تناقض بین حرفای توکلی و اطلاعیه رسمی سازمان سنجش خیلی عجیبه. بنظر شما اطلاعیه قابل استنادتره؟ واقعن  این دیگه  نهایت  بیعدالتیه که من بخاطرمواظبت از مادر بیمار و حمایت ازخواهر و برادرام اینطور تنبیه بشم و تمام زحمات چندین ساله ام  برای رسیدن  به هدف بربادفنا بره.

----------


## hamed2357

> باسلام مجدد وتشکر  فراوان از متن زیبا و امید بخشتون.آقای مهندس نمی تونید تصور کنید که امروز بعداز ظهر بعداز خوندن اون مصاحبه برمن چه گذشت.چند دقیقه قبل رفتم توی سایت سازمان سنجش قسمت اطلاعیه ثبت نام ،بخش تذکرات مهمش توی بند 3،برخلاف اظهارات دکتر توکلی،نوشته بود که کسانیکه از سال 63-64 به بعد دو نوبت در دوره های روزانه(متمرکز یا نیمه متمرکز) قبول شده باشند،حق ثبت نام در آزمون امسال را ندارند.پس انگار خداروشکر این محرومیت شامل حال من نمیشه. تناقض بین حرفای توکلی و اطلاعیه رسمی سازمان سنجش خیلی عجیبه. بنظر شما اطلاعیه قابل استنادتره؟ واقعن  این دیگه  نهایت  بیعدالتیه که من بخاطرمواظبت از مادر بیمار و حمایت ازخواهر و برادرام اینطور تنبیه بشم و تمام زحمات چندین ساله ام  برای رسیدن  به هدف بربادفنا بره.


گفتم نگران نباش میتونی کنکور بدی

----------


## a.z.s

توی اون پرینتی که بعد ثبت نام به ما میدن اونایی که هیچ کدام زدیم یا نزدیم خالیه دیگه ؟؟؟ مثل بخش اقلیت های دینی

----------


## hamed2357

> توی اون پرینتی که بعد ثبت نام به ما میدن اونایی که هیچ کدام زدیم یا نزدیم خالیه دیگه ؟؟؟ مثل بخش اقلیت های دینی


دوستانی که پرینت گرفتند از ثبت نام شان لطفا ایشون را راهنمایی کنند

----------


## آن شرلی

برای دانشگاه آزاد کجا رو باید علامت بزنیم؟؟؟ اگه همون غیرانتفاعی رو علامت بزنیم کافیه؟؟؟

----------


## Orwell

سلام
دوستان من هفته پیش ثبت نام و هم کد پیگیری 16 رقمی و هم شماره پرونده 7 رقمی دریافت کردم فقط رو یه موردی حساس شدم.
اون قسمتی که مربوط به سوالات دینی هست که نوشته به سوالات غیر از اسلام پاسخ میدین یا خیر من هیچ گزینه ای نزدم. حتی هیچکدام هم نزدم.
ایا از این بابت مشکلی نیست ؟

----------


## Takfir

> سلام
> دوستان من هفته پیش ثبت نام و هم کد پیگیری 16 رقمی و هم شماره پرونده 7 رقمی دریافت کردم فقط رو یه موردی حساس شدم.
> اون قسمتی که مربوط به سوالات دینی هست که نوشته به سوالات غیر از اسلام پاسخ میدین یا خیر من هیچ گزینه ای نزدم. حتی هیچکدام هم نزدم.
> ایا از این بابت مشکلی نیست ؟




سلام اون قسمت همونطوری که میبینی باید خالی باشه ...

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام اون قسمت همونطوری که میبینی باید خالی باشه ...


من هیچ کدام رو زدم و اگه نزنی هم میگن سیستم خودش هیچکدام میزنه و در ضمن در پرینتی که به من هم دادن اون قسمت خالیه

----------


## BackStreetBoys

درود   :Yahoo (1): 

آغا من معدل پیش دانشگاهیمو همینطوری الکی یه چیزی زدم !

معدل سومم هم 0.03 هم اضافی وارد کردم ، اما کد دیپکودم اوکی هس

حتما باید ویرایش کنم اطلاعتمو ؟

----------


## a.z.s

> درود  
> 
> آغا من معدل پیش دانشگاهیمو همینطوری الکی یه چیزی زدم !
> 
> معدل سومم هم 0.03 هم اضافی وارد کردم ، اما کد دیپکودم اوکی هس
> 
> حتما باید ویرایش کنم اطلاعتمو ؟


آخه درست بودن چه اشکالی داره درست نمیزنی

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> آخه درست بودن چه اشکالی داره درست نمیزنی



خسته بودم خو

حالا اشتباه شده ، فدا سرم !

سوالم اینه  :Yahoo (21):  الان امکان داره مشکلی پیش بیاد ؟ :yahoo (21):

----------


## Takfir

ریسک بزرگیه! تا وقت هست اصلاحش کن

----------


## زری

شما برا دانشگاه روزانه وآزاد ثبت نام کردید مگه فقط 15 تومن ندادید ی کارت؟

----------


## hamed2357

> برای دانشگاه آزاد کجا رو باید علامت بزنیم؟؟؟ اگه همون غیرانتفاعی رو علامت بزنیم کافیه؟؟؟


یک کنکور را دارند

----------


## mika

مهندس من قبلا ثبت نام کرده بودم 
اما امروز و چند روز پیش وسواس الکی گرفته بودم رفتم ببینم اطلاعات رو درست وارد کردم یا نه
اطلاعات وارده رو اصلا تغییر ندادم!
الان تو اون فرمه که پرینت میگیری نوشته 
                                                                                                                     تعداد دفعات ویرایش                                                                                                              
                                                  	                                                                                                                                                                           2                                                                                                              


مشکلی پیش نیاد ؟   :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Lara27

بعد از ثبت نام حتما اسمس باید میومد که ثبت نام با موفقیت صورت گرفت؟
برا من نیومد 
تو رو خدا یکی جواب بده:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس من قبلا ثبت نام کرده بودم 
> اما امروز و چند روز پیش وسواس الکی گرفته بودم رفتم ببینم اطلاعات رو درست وارد کردم یا نه
> اطلاعات وارده رو اصلا تغییر ندادم!
> الان تو اون فرمه که پرینت میگیری نوشته 
>                                                                                                                      تعداد دفعات ویرایش                                                                                                              
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  2                                                                                                              
> 
> 
> مشکلی پیش نیاد ؟


نه
فقط کدرهگیری و پیگیری را درست گرفته باشی کافیه!

----------


## danial.a

سلام.خسته نباشید.
یه سوال داشتم.
من در حال حاضر دانش آموزز سال چهارم یا پیش دانشگاهی هستم.
من کد نظام وظیفه رو به اشتباه 6 زدم. آیا مشکلی پیش میاد؟
آیا میتونم تو کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم؟
در ضمن سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو 94 زدم.و درست هم هست.
ولی فکر میکنم چون اونجا عدد6 رو وارد کردم و اینجا 94 یه جورایی با هم جور در نمیاد میترسم نتونم کنکور بدم

در ضمن 17 اسفند یه مهلت دوباره واسه ثبت نام دادن.اونجا میتونم این اشکالی که وجود داره رو درست کنم؟؟

 با تشکر

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام.خسته نباشید.
> یه سوال داشتم.
> من در حال حاضر دانش آموزز سال چهارم یا پیش دانشگاهی هستم.
> من کد نظام وظیفه رو به اشتباه 6 زدم. آیا مشکلی پیش میاد؟
> آیا میتونم تو کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم؟
> در ضمن سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو 94 زدم.و درست هم هست.
> ولی فکر میکنم چون اونجا عدد6 رو وارد کردم و اینجا 94 یه جورایی با هم جور در نمیاد میترسم نتونم کنکور بدم
> 
> در ضمن 17 اسفند یه مهلت دوباره واسه ثبت نام دادن.اونجا میتونم این اشکالی که وجود داره رو درست کنم؟؟
> ...


بله 17 اسفند میشه ویرایش کرد.

----------


## hamed2357

فرصت ویرایش و ثبت نام دوباره شروع شده است.

----------


## Lara27

> فرصت ویرایش و ثبت نام دوباره شروع شده است.


ممنون از اطلاع رسانیتون

----------


## artim



----------


## SNIPER

من امروز زبان هم ثبت نام کردم

----------


## ..زهرا..

> نه
> فقط کدرهگیری و پیگیری را درست گرفته باشی کافیه!


کدپیگیری که عوض نمیشه؟

----------


## artim

> کدپیگیری که عوض نمیشه؟


با اجازه
خیر

----------


## hamed2357

> کدپیگیری که عوض نمیشه؟


در کنکور ارشد که چندماه پیش ثبت نام کردم، بعد از ویرایش کد پیگیری و.. عوض میشد.
کنکور سراسری را دوستانی که ثبت نام کردند باید بگن

----------


## SNIPER

نه من امروز زبان رو اضافه کردم به پروندم و هیچی عوض نشد.

----------


## hamed2357

> نه من امروز زبان رو اضافه کردم به پروندم و هیچی عوض نشد.


باتشکر ازاطلاع رسانی شما دوست عزیز

----------


## a.z.s

نمیدونم چرا استرس گرفتم
آقا میشه یکی از دوستان کلیمی مسیحی یا زرتشت عکس اون بخش اقلیت های دینی رو بذاره؟
یکی از دوستان مسلمون هم عکس اون بخش رو بذاره ؟
برا مسلمونا باید خالی با شه و هیچ چیزی ننویسه؟

----------


## hamed2357

> نمیدونم چرا استرس گرفتم
> آقا میشه یکی از دوستان کلیمی مسیحی یا زرتشت عکس اون بخش اقلیت های دینی رو بذاره؟
> یکی از دوستان مسلمون هم عکس اون بخش رو بذاره ؟
> برا مسلمونا باید خالی با شه و هیچ چیزی ننویسه؟


دوستان میگفتن اگرخالی بذاری بعد از تایید به هیچکدام تبدیل میشه

----------


## hs.konkur

سلام بچها امروز رفتم ثبت نام کنم هر کاری کردم نتوستم از سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی کد سوابق تحصیلیمو بگیرم تورو خدا کمک کنید چشم امیدم فقط ب شماست
جایی باید برم؟
اگه کد پارسالی رو بزنم موردی نداره؟
من پارسال هم با همین کد دانش اموزی ثبت نام کردم مشکلی نداشت ولی الان نمیدونم چه مرگیش شده  :Yahoo (2): 
در ضمن کد بهارستان (شهرستان تهران) مگه 1257 نیست؟
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## Lara27

فرداشب آخرین مهلت ثبت‌نام داوطلبان رشته‌های دانشگاه‌آزاد در کنکور
  معاون سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد گفت:  داوطلبان علاقمند به تحصیل در رشته های با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی سال  ۹۴ فقط تا ساعت ۱۲ شب فردا چهارشنبه ۲۰ اسفندماه فرصت دارند تا نسبت به ثبت  نام خود اقدام کنند.
  به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، دکتر مجتبی علوی فاضل با اعلام این خبر افزود:  داوطلبان علاقه مند به تحصیل در دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی می بایست نسبت به ثبت  نام در آزمون سراسری سازمان سنجش اقدام کنند. در غیر اینصورت امکان ورود به  دانشگاه در رشته های این دانشگاه را نخواهند داشت چرا که دانشگاه آزاد  اسلامی در این مقطع آزمون مستقلی برگزار نخواهد کرد.
 معاون سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد گفت: داوطلبان باید در فرصت باقیمانده  به سایت سازمان سنجش به آدرس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مراجعه و نسبت به ثبت نام خود  اقدام کنند.
 علوی فاضل تاکید کرد: داوطلبان قبل از ثبت نام، دفترچه راهنما را به دقت مطالعه کنند






قضیه این چیه؟
چجور ثبت نام کنیم؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> فرداشب آخرین مهلت ثبت‌نام داوطلبان رشته‌های دانشگاه‌آزاد در کنکور
>   معاون سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد گفت:  داوطلبان علاقمند به تحصیل در رشته های با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی سال  ۹۴ فقط تا ساعت ۱۲ شب فردا چهارشنبه ۲۰ اسفندماه فرصت دارند تا نسبت به ثبت  نام خود اقدام کنند.
>   به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، دکتر مجتبی علوی فاضل با اعلام این خبر افزود:  داوطلبان علاقه مند به تحصیل در دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی می بایست نسبت به ثبت  نام در آزمون سراسری سازمان سنجش اقدام کنند. در غیر اینصورت امکان ورود به  دانشگاه در رشته های این دانشگاه را نخواهند داشت چرا که دانشگاه آزاد  اسلامی در این مقطع آزمون مستقلی برگزار نخواهد کرد.
>  معاون سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد گفت: داوطلبان باید در فرصت باقیمانده  به سایت سازمان سنجش به آدرس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مراجعه و نسبت به ثبت نام خود  اقدام کنند.
>  علوی فاضل تاکید کرد: داوطلبان قبل از ثبت نام، دفترچه راهنما را به دقت مطالعه کنند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


منظورشون اینه با ثبت نام در ازمون سراسری دانشگاه ازادم ثبت نام میکنید.همین.شما کنکور ثبت نام کردید دانشگاه ازادم ثبت نام شده

----------


## Lara27

> منظورشون اینه با ثبت نام در ازمون سراسری دانشگاه ازادم ثبت نام میکنید.همین.شما کنکور ثبت نام کردید دانشگاه ازادم ثبت نام شده




اهان ممنـــــــــــــون
راستی همین که کد پیگیری و شماره پرونده گرفتم یعنی ثبت نـــــــــــــام شدم؟
اخـــــــــــــه واسه یه سری از بچه ها پیام رفته که ثبت نام شدن ولی برا من نیومد فقط یه صفحه باز شد که توش کدپیگیری و ش پرونده بود
پایین صفحه هم فقط دکمه خروج بود همین

----------


## Ali.psy

> اهان ممنـــــــــــــون
> راستی همین که کد پیگیری و شماره پرونده گرفتم یعنی ثبت نـــــــــــــام شدم؟
> اخـــــــــــــه واسه یه سری از بچه ها پیام رفته که ثبت نام شدن ولی برا من نیومد فقط یه صفحه باز شد که توش کدپیگیری و ش پرونده بود
> پایین صفحه هم فقط دکمه خروج بود همین


بله کافیست.موقع اعلام نتایج اولیه واخذ کارت ورود به جلسه هم همینارو خواهد خواست

----------

